# Авиация > Современность >  Польский президентский борт №101 Ту-154М.

## Холостяк

Сейчас уже много написано в Интернете по этой темке... Фотографии этого борта...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще виды.....
В кабине этого борта.... 
Для сравнения выкладываю кабину нашего "штатного" Ту-154М...

----------


## Холостяк

Экипаж......




kpt. pil. Arkadiusz PROTASIUK

 

mjr pil. Robert Marek GRZYWNA

 

por. pil. Artur Karol ZIĘTEK

 

 chor. Andrzej MICHALAK

*КВС капитан Аркадиуш Протасюк (Arkadiusz PROTASIUK).* Это один из самых опытных пилотов, пилот 1 класса, с налетом более 3,5 тысяч часов. Он не раз возил президента и других важных персон. Ему было 36 лет, у него остались жена и двое детей. .

Родился в 1974 году.
В 1997 году окончил Высшую офицерскую школу ВВС в Демблине. Выпускник факультета журналистики и политических наук Варшавского университета (1999) по специальности «политология», а также последипломных курсов в Военно-Технической Академии по специальностям «европейская интеграция», «государственная безопасность» (2003).
С 1997 года служил в 36-м специальном полку Транспортной авиации как рулевой и штурман, а с 1 июля 2007 как офицер подразделения.
Бронзовая Медаль за заслуги в Защите Отечества.

Коллеги отзываются о нем как о доброжелательном и общительном человеке. По словам Петржака (бывший командующий 36-м авиаполком ВВС Польши Томаш Петржак), они вместе с Аркадиушем Протасюком поступили на службу в 36-й специальный воздушный полк в 1997 году. Часто летали вместе на самолетах Як-40 и Ту-154. Во время службы в полку Протасюк был сначала вторым пилотом, а потом командиром экипажа на Як-40, после чего был штурманом на Ту-154, а затем стал командиром экипажа президентского борта. Его бывший коллега уверен, что летчик «знал самолет вдоль и поперек».

*Второй пилот майор Роберт Кароль Гжывна (Robert Karol GRZYWNA)*
Родился в 1974 году.
Выпускник Высшей офицерской школы ВВС (1997 – пилот самолета) и Академии Государственной Обороны (2003).
С 1997 года служил в 36-м специальном полку Транспортной авиации.
Бронзовая Медаль за заслуги в Защите Отечества.

*Поручик Артур Кароль Зентек (Artur Karol ZIĘTEK)*
Родился в 1978 году.
В 2001 году окончил Высшую офицерскую школу ВВС в качестве бортинженера.
С 2007 года служил в 36-м специальном полку Транспортной авиации как старший пилот.

*Подпоручик Анджей Михалак (Andrzej MICHALAK)*
Родился в 1973 году.
В 1996 закончил Школу подпоручиков технического персонала для авиации. Выпускник Высшей школы торговли и международных финансов (2000).
С 1996 года служил в 36-м специальном полку Транспортной авиации.
Последняя должность – старший техник техобслуживания судна.
Бронзовая Медаль за заслуги в Защите Отечества.

----------


## Холостяк

Natalia Maria JANUSZKO 

 

Barbara Maria MACIEJCZYK

 

 Justyna MONIUSZKO                           

Самой старшей из стюардесс правительственного самолета не исполнилось и 30-и...

*Барбара М. Мацейчык (Barbara M. MACIEJCZYK)
*Родилась в 1981 году.
Выпускница курсов по управлению персоналом (HR).
Гражданский сотрудник 36-ого специального полка Транспортной авиации.

*Наталия Мария Янушко (Natalia Maria JANUSZKO)*
Родилась в 1987 году.
Студентка Главной сельскохозяйственной школы.
Гражданский сотрудник 36-ого специального полка Транспортной авиации.

*Юстына Монюшко (Justyna MONIUSZKO)*
Родилась в 1985 году.
Студентка факультета механики, энергетики и авиации Варшавской политехники, специальность «авиация».
Гражданский сотрудник 36-ого специального полка Транспортной авиации.

----------


## nadudvar

Пусть земля им будет небом....

----------


## SVVAULSH

...............................

----------


## MADMAX

Очень жаль людей...

----------


## Холостяк

Реестр самолётов типа *Туполев Ту-154:*

http://russianplanes.net/REGISTR/Tupolev/Tu-154

Туполев Ту-154М *101* (зав.н. 90A837):

http://russianplanes.net/REGINFO/3143

----------


## Холостяк

*Опубликованы записи черных ящиков Ту-154* 

Ссылка: http://91.210.209.188/Transkrypcja_r...u_Tu-154_M.pdf 

Совет национальной безопасности Польши опубликовал во вторник протокол, содержащий расшифровку переговоров экипажа самолета президента Польши, потерпевшего катастрофу под Смоленском 10 апреля. За несколько часов до этого стало известно, что 29 служащих спецполка транспортной авиации Польши, обслуживающего президентский авиапарк, подали в отставку. В Варшаве появились также первые комментарии по поводу содержания расшифрованных переговоров со стороны официальных лиц.
Стенограмма переговоров экипажа польского борта 101, разбившегося 10 апреля под Смоленском, опубликована во вторник на официальном сайте министерства внутренних дел Польши.
*«Сюрпризов нет»*
Из расшифровки переговоров ясно, что самолет был исправен и в обычном режиме готовился к посадке, сказал газете Rzeczpospolita секретарь Национального совета по авиации Польши Томаш Хыпки (Tomasz Hypki).
«В стенограмме нет особых сюрпризов. Экипаж осуществил заход на посадку, все указывает на то, что самолет был исправен, исправно работал альтиметр (прибор для измерения высоты – прим. ред.) и система контроля и предупреждения о приближении земли (TAWS, Terrain awareness and warning system)», − прокомментировал Хыпки публикацию стенограммы переговоров экипажа.
Он добавил, что стенограмма говорит о том, что диспетчеры видели самолет на своем радаре.
Хыпки заметил также, что выпуск закрылок, шасси и включение фар подтверждают, что, вопреки некоторым озвученным ранее в Польше мнениям, экипаж готовился к финальной части посадки.
26 мая Хыпки заявлял в интервью Rzeczpospolita, что пилоты повторили ошибку, которая уже стала причиной нескольких крушений самолетов в Польше. «Самое печальное, что никто не сделал из тех катастроф никаких выводов», – отметил он.
В тот же день глава госкомиссии Польши по расследованию авиационных происшествий Эдмунд Клих (Edmund Klich), аккредитованный при российском Межгосударственном авиационном комитете (МАК), назвал причиной катастрофы борта 101 ошибку пилотов.
«Пилоты проигнорировали все предупреждения автоматики самолета и пошли на чрезмерный риск. Почему? Потому что они так обучены», – заявил Клих. При этом признался, что отдает себе отчет, что делает такое громкое заявление до окончания официального расследования. «У меня седая голова, я иду на риск и отвечаю за это. Считаю, что об этом должны знать все», – сказал Клих. 
По его словам, пилоты президентского Ту-154 решились на беспрецедентный риск в условиях густого тумана. На аэродроме под Смоленском не было системы направления самолетов типа ILS, поэтому после снижения до высоты 100 метров экипаж должен был отказаться от посадки, так как взлетно-посадочной полосы не видно, считает эксперт. Однако, судя по записям черного ящика, с которыми ознакомлен Клих, пилоты сознательно пошли на снижение. Последовали команды: 90 метров, 80 метров. 
Глава госкомиссии исключил версию о неисправности приборов. «Приборы не подвели экипаж. Это опровергает спекуляции о том, что летчики могли не знать, на какой высоте они на самом деле находились. Однако они не реагировали на сигналы о том, что было уже очень низко. Даже на предостережение: «Перед тобой земля», – подчеркнул эксперт. 
Клих отметил, что рискованный маневр, который привел к гибели самолета и всех, кто находился на борту, не является исключением: игнорирование необходимых правил полета получило среди военных летчиков широкое распространение.
*«Условий для приземления нет»*
«В настоящий момент в имеющихся условиях я не советую садиться», − говорил командир воздушного судна Аркадиуш Протасюк (Arkadiusz Protasiuk) начальнику службы дипломатического протокола МИД Польши Мариушу Казане (Mariusz Kazanа) примерно за 15 минут до катастрофы борта 101.
«Условий для приземления нет», − чуть ранее предупреждал экипаж Ту-154М диспетчер смоленского аэродрома. Командир корабля ответил на это: «Спасибо, если можно, то мы попробуем подойти, но если не будет погоды, то уйдем на второй круг».
Командир борта Протасюк добавил также, что «постараемся сесть, сделаем один заход, но, скорее всего, ничего из этого не выйдет». «Тогда у нас проблема», – такой ответ Мариуша Казаны слышен на пленке из черного ящика.
Примерно спустя еще четыре минуты разговоров на другие темы в стенограмме снова видна фраза Казаны: «Пока нет решения президента, что делать дальше». За ней следует и другая реплика главы дипломатического протокола, однако разобрать ее расшифровщикам черного ящика не удалось.
*Продолжили снижение*
За 1 минуту до катастрофы, в 10.40.06 московского времени, система TAWS выдала первое предупреждение: механический голос предупредил экипаж фразой TERRAIN AHEAD («Перед тобой земля»). За 9 секунд до этого момента экипаж сообщал, что самолет находится в 400 метрах от земли. Впоследствии предупреждение «Перед тобой земля» повторялось дважды: спустя 25 секунд и спустя еще 10 секунд после первого сигнала. Снижение тем временем продолжалось.
Между сообщениями штурмана о высоте в 100 и 90 метров на стенограмме видны слова, принадлежащие, по-видимому, второму пилоту: «В норме». За семь секунд до этой фразы система TAWS выдала другое предупреждение: PULL UP («Взять вверх»).
В тот момент, когда воздушное судно находилось в 40 метрах над землей (10.40.52 мск), диспетчер в Смоленске дал команду «Горизонт 101». Она означает, что экипаж борта 101 должен был прекратить снижение и выровнять борт. Это произошло за 10 секунд до катастрофы.
Экипаж продолжил снижение. В 10.40.54,5 штурман сообщил о высоте в 30 метров. В эту же секунду, 10.40.54,7, диспетчер повторил команду: «Контроль высоты, горизонт!» − однако штурман сообщил о высоте в 20 метров. Далее на записи слышны четыре звуковых сигнала бортовой аппаратуры и – в 10.40.59,3 – шум от столкновения с лесным массивом.
Спустя три секунды, в 10.41.02, диспетчер дал резкую команду «Уход на второй круг!» − но было уже поздно. Окончание записи приходится на время 10.41.05,4.
«Никто не против обнародования»
Россия передала Польше копии записей бортовых самописцев президентского самолета Ту-154М, а также оригинал стенограммы переговоров экипажа в понедельник. Стороны подписали меморандум, где изложены все условия передачи этих документов и других деталей расследования. По словам главы МВД республики Ежи Миллера (Erzy Miller), меморандум базируется на Чикагской конвенции о международной гражданской авиации, а значит, не запрещает раскрывать содержание записей, если они не содержат информации, порочащей участников переговоров.
На церемонии подписания меморандума вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов не исключил, что после завершения расследования в будущем возможна передача оригиналов записей и других материалов: «Мы готовы беспрецедентно подходить к беспрецедентной катастрофе».
«Беспрецедентный» подход налицо: российское законодательство запрещает публикацию подобных материалов, и на переданном польской стороне документе есть пометка: «Не для публикации».
По его словам, «передача копий данных самописцев не означает окончания следствия или вмешательства в работу следственных органов». «Расследование будут продолжать в духе сотрудничества компетентные органы двух стран», − подчеркнул вице-премьер.
«Если в дальнейшем потребуется передача каких-то дополнительных материалов, не связанных с компетенцией МАК и правительства РФ, а связанных с компетенцией и полномочиями независимых органов, мы готовы к дальнейшему сотрудничеству», − заявил Иванов.
После окончания заседания Совета национальной безопасности, которое изучило записи и их стенограмму, исполняющий обязанности президента республики Бронислав Коморовский (Bronislaw Komorowski) отметил, что «никто из членов Совета не высказался против обнародования». По его словам, «премьер-министр республики заверил, что эти данные будут опубликованы очень быстро». «Я не нашел в этих материалах никаких небывалых сенсаций, только несколько существенных указаний», − добавил Коморовский, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.
За несколько часов до обнародования стенограммы переговоров стало известно, что группа из 29 служащих спецполка транспортной авиации Польши сложила с себя полномочия. В числе подавших в отставку пилоты, служащие навигационных комплексов, бортмеханики. Именно это подразделение отвечало за самолет президента Польши, который разбился под Смоленском.
Как сообщала газета ВЗГЛЯД, самолет Ту-154М, на борту которого находилась делегация из Польши, разбился под Смоленском 10 апреля. Трагедия унесла жизни 96 человек, в том числе президента республики и его супруги. Вместе с президентом в катастрофе погибли глава Национального банка Польши Славомир Скшыпек, экс-министр обороны и кандидат в президенты Польши Ежи Шмайдзиньски, последний президент республики в изгнании Рышард Кочаровский, начальник президентской канцелярии Владислав Стасяк.
18 апреля президентская чета была похоронена в кафедральном соборе краковского королевского замка Вавель.

----------


## Холостяк

*Комментирует: Владимир Анохин — Вице-президент Академии геополитических проблем, полковник* 

Я сам летчки, летал и в «четвертых» и в «двадцать шестых», и я полагаю, что не заметить туман может только слепой, а уж летчики такого уровня... Черных ящиков всегда несколько. Я не знаю, сколько их на ТУ-154, но не меньше двух – это ясно. Это первое.
Второе – что такое черный ящик? Внутри него стоит магнитофон, который записывает показания на проволоку. Этот черный ящик выдерживает тысячи градусов температур, он может выдерживать кошмарное количество, до 120 G удар, он может долгое время находиться в иной среде. Поэтому мне удивительно, когда заявляют, что некоторые черные ящики не расшифровываются. Черный ящик — это очень точный объективный источник информации.
Черный ящик — это сфера, шар, диаметром приблизительно 50-60 см. Внутрь этого шара подводятся все параметры самолета: скорость, высота, давление, ситуация с двигателями, как летчик управлял самолетом. Это все записывается на металлическую проволоку, которая даже если и порвется при ударе, то ничего страшного, ее соединят и дальше будет крутиться. Если даже пол-Москвы сгорит, с таким ящиком ничего не случится. И когда говорят, что черный ящик не удалось в полном объеме расшифровать, это говорится исключительно из чьих-то интересов.
К тому же, уровень летного состава, который везет президента, не вызывает никаких сомнений. Говорить о том, что, например, не дали правильное давление на аэродроме, поэтому они не снизились, это не верно, так как есть дублирующие приборы, есть радио высотомеры, есть целый ряд вещей, которые по дублирующим приборам можно точно определить. Здесь, я считаю, произошло лукавство. Мне кажется, что на пилотов давили. Ребята с такой подготовкой, во-первых, должны быть дисциплинированы, и есть высота принятия решений. И если идет туман и ничего не видно, то, безусловно, или они сошли с ума или на них было оказано сумасшедшее давление. Другого объяснения я не могу найти. Я очень много думал о том, что могло произойти, и мне кажется, что только внешняя среда могла повлиять на пилотов. 
Но говорить о том, что расшифрока записей черных ящиков придаст дополнительный импульс этому расследованию сложно, так как в ней очень много неразборчивого. Нужно применять комплексный подход, надо накладывать разговоры экипажа на режим работы двигателя, на параметры полета, чтобы понять, почему произошло резкое снижение. Все надо делать в совокупности. Если бы эти черные ящики передали бы в Люберцы, в наш авиационный институт, где расследуют все авиакатастрофы, вот тогда бы можно было объективно оценить ситуацию. И я не удивлюсь, если не только на пилотов оказывалось политическое давление, но и на тех, кто расшифровывал эти черные ящики.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще ссылка: http://rian.ru/inquest/20100602/241323547.html

----------


## Redav

> *Комментирует: Владимир Анохин — Вице-президент Академии геополитических проблем, полковник*


_настоящий полковник_ (с)
 :Cool: 



> Я сам летчки, летал и в «четвертых» и в «двадцать шестых», и я полагаю, что не заметить туман может только слепой, а уж летчики такого уровня...


Кто-то где-то говорил, что экипаж НЕ ЗАМЕТИЛ туман? :Eek: 




> Я не знаю, сколько их на ТУ-154...


...дальше можно было не чирикать




> Внутри него стоит магнитофон, который записывает показания на проволоку. Этот черный ящик выдерживает тысячи градусов температур, он может выдерживать кошмарное количество, до 120 G удар, он может долгое время находиться в иной среде. Поэтому мне удивительно, когда заявляют, что некоторые черные ящики не расшифровываются. Черный ящик — это очень точный объективный источник информации.
> Черный ящик — это сфера, шар, диаметром приблизительно 50-60 см. Внутрь этого шара подводятся все параметры самолета: скорость, высота, давление, ситуация с двигателями, как летчик управлял самолетом. Это все записывается на металлическую проволоку, которая даже если и порвется при ударе, то ничего страшного, ее соединят и дальше будет крутиться. Если даже пол-Москвы сгорит, с таким ящиком ничего не случится. И когда говорят, что черный ящик не удалось в полном объеме расшифровать, это говорится исключительно из чьих-то интересов.


Дяденька полковник знает как называются "черные ящики" установленные на Ту-154?
"Черный ящик" какую максимальную температуру и в течении какого времени может выдержать полковник позабыл или не знал?
ИМХО в его кашмарике про пожар в Москве "черный ящик" сгорит нафиг... в пыль...
Он знает, что даже если тупо связать два конца ентой проволоки, то уже пара слов "потеряется"?
Он сам то хоть раз занимался дешифровкой ентой самой проволки когда "черный ящик" побывал в огне, в соленой воде, на глыбине... на (в) запредельных значениях?




> Мне кажется, что на пилотов давили.


Креститься пробывал?




> И если идет туман и ничего не видно, то, безусловно, или они сошли с ума или на них было оказано сумасшедшее давление. Другого объяснения я не могу найти.


Люди, прочитайте дяде http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/2/7961/m7961942.pdf а то он так и будет плутать в своих фантазиях.




> Но говорить о том, что расшифрока записей черных ящиков придаст дополнительный импульс этому расследованию сложно, так как в ней очень много неразборчивого.


Самый говорливо-неразборчивый там оказался господин "А"  :Cool: 




> Нужно применять комплексный подход, надо накладывать разговоры экипажа на режим работы двигателя, на параметры полета, чтобы понять, почему произошло резкое снижение. Все надо делать в совокупности.


Разве не так делалось?  :Eek: 




> И я не удивлюсь, если не только на пилотов оказывалось политическое давление, но и на тех, кто расшифровывал эти черные ящики.


ИМХО тем кто расшифровыл пофуй "лирика", не они будут все... "приводить к  знаменателю", а поэтому всё расшифровывали как есть.

*Холостяк*, как Вы всех этих..  неадекватов находите?

----------


## Холостяк

> *Холостяк*, как Вы всех этих.. неадекватов находите?


Вы бы поляков послушали-почитали... Там вообще такие высказывания по катастрофе есть, что очуметь можно...

----------


## Carrey

http://slimak.onet.pl/_m/TVN/tvn24/stenogram.pdf

Курва мать, мндэ... Понадеялись на "русский авось" под давлением президента и прогадали?

----------


## Холостяк

> http://slimak.onet.pl/_m/TVN/tvn24/stenogram.pdf
> 
> Курва мать, мндэ... Понадеялись на "русский авось" под давлением президента и прогадали?


Вообще-то "польский авось" покруче русского будет.... Они исторически постоянно, из-за своих бзиков, вляпывались в разные проблемы...

----------


## Холостяк

*Польша признала свою вину за авиакатастрофу под Смоленском* 

Руководитель польской правительственной комиссии по расследованию причин трагедии под Смоленском Эдмунд Клих заявил, что авиакатастрофа могла произойти в силу десятка и более различных факторов. Однако, по его мнению, большая часть вины лежит на польской стороне.
В частности, Клих указал на недостатки в обучении пилотов, недостаточно тщательную подготовку самолета и нежелание экипажа действовать по установленным нормам. Так, намерение пилотов совершить посадку в условиях плохой видимости он назвал «иррациональным».
Авиационный эксперт Эдмунд Клих был направлен польским правительством для наблюдения за расследованием российских специалистов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так, намерение пилотов совершить посадку в условиях плохой видимости он назвал «иррациональным».


Мне показалось, что КВСа скорее заставляли сесть, чем он сам этого хотел. КВС, в отличие от того деятеля, который давил на него в кабине, был профессионалом и хорошо, я думаю, понимал, чем это может закончиться.

----------


## AC

> Мне показалось, что КВСа скорее заставляли сесть, чем он сам этого хотел. КВС, в отличие от того деятеля, который давил на него в кабине, был профессионалом и хорошо, я думаю, понимал, чем это может закончиться.


Так должен был тогда пинка дать бы этому "деятелю" из кабины-то...  :Mad:

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, как известно, никто не имеет права вмешиваться в работу КВС (И ЗАХОДИТЬ В КАБИНУ). Во-вторых, Вы, конечно, теоретически правы. В-третьих, что-то КВС Ми-8 не дал пинка Лебедю, и все мы знаем, чем это кончилось.

----------


## Redav

Маразм крепчает...

_ВАРШАВА, 2 окт - РИА Новости, Леонид Свиридов. Археологи из Польши будут работать на месте катастрофы президентского самолета Ту-154М под Смоленском с 13 по 27 октября, сообщил в субботу журналистам представитель Окружной военной прокуратуры в Варшаве, военный прокурор Томаш Мацкевич.

Десятого апреля под Смоленском разбился самолет Ту-154 польского президента Леха Качиньского. Погибли 96 человек - 88 пассажиров и восемь членов экипажа. В числе погибших были сам президент Польши, его супруга и представители высшего руководства страны. Они направлялись в Катынь, чтобы принять участие в траурных мероприятиях. Самолет садился в условиях сильного тумана и зацепился за деревья.

"Польские археологи будут в Смоленске с 13 по 27 октября. Результаты их работы мы узнаем в конце ноября - начале декабря", - сказал Мацкевич.

Археологи из Польши хотят обследовать территорию, на которую упал президентский самолет, и произвести необходимые раскопки. Эксперты отмечают, что на месте крушения самолета, возможно, еще могут быть найдены фрагменты тел жертв авиакатастрофы, а также вещественные доказательства, важные для следствия.

По словам Мацкевича, "российская сторона окажет помощь польской группе специалистов, в которую войдет 10-12 археологов и 3 геодезиста"._

----------


## Холостяк

*Спорить Польше не о чем.*
Самолет Качиньского разбился, потому что его хотели посадить любой ценой*Поставлена точка в поисках причин авиакатастрофы самолета польского президента Леха Качиньского, потерпевшего крушение 10 апреля под Смоленском. Межгосударственный авиационный комитет (МАК) обнародовал результаты работы технической комиссии, по данным которой сделан однозначный вывод: в крушении самолета виновен экипаж. Непосредственной причиной случившегося стало “непринятие экипажем решения об уходе на запасной аэродром”. Также из представленного отчета ясно, что в авиакатастрофе косвенно виновны главком ВВС Польши, ВИП-пассажиры, которые оказывали психологическое давление на экипаж, и плохие погодные условия.*
В первые же дни после катастрофы большинство экспертов склонялись именно к этим версиям причин катастрофы, которые теперь уже официально подтвердили на пресс-конференции глава МАК Татьяна Анодина и председатель технической комиссии МАК Алексей Морозов.
По словам Татьяны Анодиной, обнародованные данные являются беспрецедентными. Обычно подобная информация становится известной лишь узкому кругу авиационных специалистов. Широкой аудитории доводятся лишь выводы комиссии. Однако в данном случае было сделано исключение в связи с тем, что и сама катастрофа была беспрецедентной по масштабу трагедии. “В процессе расследования и до его завершения, чему нет примеров в мировой практике, польской стороне через уполномоченного представителя было передано 60 томов документации, 370 наименований и более 20 тыс. страниц”. И даже “предоставлена возможность познакомиться с необходимыми документами, имеющими отношение к делу, включая документы ограниченного доступа”.
Глава МАК отметила, что к расследованию были привлечены авиационные специалисты научно-технических и исследовательских институтов России, Польши, а также США и международные эксперты. Причем в окончательный отчет, составленный на официальных языках ИКАО русском и английском, вошли также порядка 20—25 уточнений на польском языке, представленных экспертами из Польши.
Технической комиссией совместно с 24 польскими специалистами, аккредитованными при МАК, была полностью восстановлена картина катастрофы. Из которой, по словам Татьяны Анодиной, любому профессионалу становится понятно практически все. Реконструкция полета и комментарии к ней были представлены журналистам.
Как заявил Алексей Морозов, катастрофу можно было предотвратить еще до вылета. Ее “системной причиной” явились существенные недостатки в организации летной работы, подготовке членов экипажа и при обеспечении данного особого важного полета в президентском авиаполку. По заключению летных экспертов, подготовка командира к выполнению захода на посадку в сложных метеоусловиях в штурвальном режиме и по неточным системам при отсутствии системы ИЛС была недостаточной. Заход на посадку осуществлялся экипажем с использованием автопилота в продольном и боковых каналах, а также автоматом тяги. Данный тип захода при отсутствии на земле инструментальной системы посадки руководством полетной эксплуатации самолета “Ту-154М” вообще не предусмотрен.
Сопутствующие факторы авиакатастрофы также связаны преимущественно с действиями экипажа. Это неудовлетворительное взаимодействие в экипаже и управление ресурсами со стороны командира воздушного судна, значительный перерыв в полетах в сложных метеоусловиях у командира корабля, а также его малый опыт в выполнении заходов на посадку по неточным системам.
Серьезной ошибкой стал и преждевременный переход штурманом экипажа на отсчет высоты по радиовысотомеру в условиях интенсивно меняющегося рельефа подстилающей поверхности, выполнение полета с включенным автопилотом и автоматом тяги до высот, значительно меньших высоты принятия решения, что не предусмотрено руководством полетной эксплуатации воздушного судна. Еще один сопутствующий фактор — запоздалое начало снижения на посадочной прямой и, как следствие, повышенная вертикальная скорость снижения, выдерживаемая экипажем.
При этом журналистов интересовало, могло ли не случиться трагедии, если бы в момент посадки самолет не встретил на своем пути дерево? Глава технической комиссии МАК Алексей Морозов уверенно ответил, что нет. Самолет, по его словам, к этому времени находился уже в таком режиме полета, что скорее всего он вошел бы в режим сваливания и катастрофа была неизбежна.
Учитывая, что командир воздушного судна длительное время — более пяти месяцев — не выполнял заходы на посадку в метеоусловиях, соответствующих его “минимуму”, а подтверждение самого “минимума” было просрочено, неуверенность командира воздушного судна в возможности производства посадки, связанной с ухудшением метеоусловий, потребовала от него мобилизации психологических резервов.
В этой ситуации существенную негативную роль сыграло, по словам Морозова, нарушение так называемого принципа “стерильной кабины” и наличие на борту большого количества VIP-пассажиров. С этого момента командир воздушного судна и весь экипаж “находились в состоянии повышенного психоэмоционального напряжения”. Доказательством тому служат слова командира из расшифровки “если мы здесь не сядем, он ко мне будет приставать” или замечание штурмана “он взбесится”. Представители МАК хоть и не уточняли, к кому они относились, однако это было ясно и так — к президенту Качиньскому. По материалам технической комиссии и независимых экспертов, “в случае ухода на запасной аэродром командир мог ожидать негативную реакцию главного пассажира”, — заявила Татьяна Анодина.
На принятие решения экипажа о посадке самолета президента Польши Леха Качиньского могло повлиять присутствие в кабине главнокомандующего ВВС Польши. По заключению технических экспертов и авиационных психологов, в том числе польских, “присутствие главнокомандующего Республики Польша в пилотской кабине вплоть до столкновения самолета с землей оказало психологическое давление на принятие решения командиром о продолжении снижения в условиях неоправданного риска с имеющейся доминантной целью выполнения посадки во что бы то ни стало”, — сказала Татьяна Анодина. Она также сообщила, что в крови главнокомандующего ВВС было обнаружено 0,6 промилле этилового спирта. В крови членов экипажа алкоголя не было обнаружено.
Кроме того, как пояснил Алексей Морозов, “по заключениям польских и российских психологов, безучастие главкома ВВС, который имел всю необходимую информацию к разрешению крайне опасной ситуации, оказало влияние на формирование решения командира воздушного судна о продолжении захода на посадку и о снижении в дальнейшем ниже минимально установленной безопасной высоты снижения 100 метров без установления визуального контакта с наземными ориентирами”.
МАК снял вопросы по поводу возможной вины российских диспетчеров и метеослужб. “В ходе полета экипаж неоднократно получал информацию о несоответствии метеоусловий на аэродроме назначения. Несмотря на это, экипаж самолета “Ту-154” решение об уходе на запасной аэродром не принял. Это можно считать началом экстренной ситуации на борту”, — сказала Анодина. При этом сложившиеся метеоусловия еще более снизили видимость на аэродроме. Кроме того, статус данного полета был международным, нерегулярным, с пассажирами на борту и выполнялся по правилам, изложенным в соответствующем сборнике РФ и стран СНГ. В соответствии с этими правилами закрытие аэродрома по метеоусловиям не предусмотрено. Диспетчеры не могут руководить действиями экипажа, а только информируют его о складывающейся ситуации. Всю ответственность по принятию решений в данном случае берет на себя исключительно экипаж.
Представители МАК многократно подчеркивали, что их задачей было лишь техническое обоснование причин трагедии, а степень вины предстоит определять следственным органам обеих стран.
И еще интересный факт: на итоговой пресс-конференции журналисты так и не увидели никого из польских представителей, участвовавших в расследовании. А если учесть, что польская сторона высказывала некоторое несогласие с вариантом окончательного доклада МАК, то из этого можно сделать вывод, что точка в этом громком деле еще вполне может обернуться запятой.
*ПОЛНЫЙ ТЕКСТ ОТЧЕТА (PDF)*

----------


## Redav

> *Спорить Польше не о чем.*


Что бы польские дерьмократы да не попытались перевести стрелки на Россию... ни в жиснь
_ВАРШАВА, 13 янв - РИА Новости, Анна Чернова. Польша не ставит под сомнение утверждения, содержащиеся в отчете МАК по смоленской катастрофе, ее не устраивает отсутствие некоторых фактов, заявил премьер этой страны Дональд Туск.

МАК в среду обнародовал окончательный отчет о расследовании, согласно которому непосредственной причиной крушения самолета президента Польши Леха Качиньского признано решение экипажа не уходить на запасной аэродром, а системными причинами - недостатки в обеспечении полета и подготовке экипажа.

"Польшу беспокоят недостатки (информации) в докладе, а не сами его утверждения", - сказал премьер.

"В своих замечаниях к докладу мы не ставили под сомнения важнейшие пункты доклада МАК", - добавил он.

Эксперты комиссии МАК зафиксировали недостатки в обеспечении полета и подготовке экипажа. Командир корабля и руководитель полетов вели радиообмен на русском языке. Руководитель полетов на аэродроме в Смоленске не дал разрешения на посадку польскому самолету на "высоте принятия решения".

Перед вылетом экипаж Ту-154 не имел точной информации о метеоусловиях на аэродроме в Смоленске.

Видимость на аэродроме на момент катастрофы составляла 300-500 метров, вертикальная видимость - 40-50 метров. Фактическая видимость в месте крушения лайнера была хуже, чем на аэродроме, из-за особенностей рельефа местности и не превышала 20 метров.

При этом экипаж польского Ту-154 неоднократно в процессе снижения и захода на посадку предупреждался диспетчерами смоленского аэродрома и экипажем польского самолета Як-40, ранее произведшим посадку, о плохой видимости на аэродроме под Смоленском. Однако экипаж не принял решение о полете на запасной аэродром, что "можно считать началом возникновения особой ситуации в полете".

Комментируя документ, глава польского МВД Ежи Миллер заявил, что диспетчеры должны были не разрешать экипажу Ту-154 президента Польши делать заход на посадку, а сказать, что сажать самолет нельзя. В свою очередь уполномоченный представитель Польши при МАК Эдмунд Клих привел несколько фраз из разговора в диспетчерском пункте и заявил, что в докладе МАК недостает информации о переговорах диспетчеров, которым кто-то порекомендовал разрешить посадку.

Министр транспорта России Игорь Левитин на это заявил в четверг, что диспетчер не имел права запретить посадку. По действующим правилам командир международного специального рейса самостоятельно принимает решение о взлете и посадке, сказал Левитин.

По его словам, Польша официально получила от РФ записи разговоров диспетчеров аэродрома Смоленска перед падением самолета Леха Качиньского - никакого секрета там нет, следствие их также изучит.

Комментируя слова Клиха о разговоре диспетчеров, министр сказал, что посмотрел эти материалы и может привести одну из ключевых фраз, связанных с посадкой самолета: "Это решение международного номер один".

Самолет Ту-154 с бортовым номером 101 разбился 10 апреля 2010 года. Погибли 96 человек - 88 пассажиров и восемь членов экипажа, среди погибших сам президент Польши, его супруга и часть руководства страны. Расследование авиакатастрофы проводилось технической комиссией МАКа._

----------


## Redav

_Брат погибшего главы польского государства Леха Качиньского возмущенно отреагировал на доклад российских специалистов, посвященный расследованию причин авиакатастрофы под Смоленском. По его словам, вина "односторонне" и "бездоказательно" возлагается на Польшу и на пилотов самолета. Представленные выводы являются "насмешкой над Польшей", - заявил он. Об этом пишет немецкое издание Der Spiegel. Критика направлена также против главы правительства Польши Дональда Туска. Качиньский обвиняет его в том, что он передал проведение расследования российской стороне и препятствовал подключению к этой работе Евросоюза. Издание поясняет, что российские эксперты, проводившие расследование, не нашли ошибок в действиях авиадиспетчеров. В опубликованном в среду докладе российские специалисты назвали в качестве виновников трагедии находившихся на борту высокопоставленных чиновников. 

Журналисты газеты The New York Times отмечают, что вопрос ответственности за произошедшее является очень деликатным: катастрофа произошла на территории над российским аэродромом, и при этом на фоне долгих напряженных отношений между двумя странами. Поток соболезнований, высказанный Россией Польше после катастрофы, заложил фундамент для восстановления дружеских отношений между Варшавой и Москвой. Неясно, изменит ли эту ситуацию данный отчет, замечается в статье. 

В блоге на сайте газеты The Wall Street Journal журналист Марцин Собчик утверждает, что возглавляемая Россией комиссия, расследующая авиакатастрофу, проигнорировала замечания по переданному Польше в прошлом году проекту доклада. Вскоре после катастрофы Москва прекратила сотрудничать с Варшавой, несмотря на обоюдные заявления об эффективном сотрудничестве. Автор указывает на то, что польские следователи направили России свои замечания 19 декабря. Они запросили информацию о процедурах и о соответствии провинциального и примитивного смоленского аэропорта российским стандартам, однако им было отказано. Однако документ от 19 декабря показывает, что российская сторона еще в мае прекратила отвечать на просьбы поляков предоставить информацию. Именно в это время чиновники в Москве и в Варшаве официально утверждали, что отношения между странами становятся теплее и что следствие успешно продвигается вперед.

Одновременно, передает польский центральный телеканал TVN24, министр внутренних дел Польши Ежи Миллер - председатель польской комиссии, расследующей обстоятельства смоленской катастрофы – заявляет, что Польша не оспаривает обвинения, предъявленные польской стороне: "Мы сами предъявили ли бы те же самые обвинения. Поэтому я считаю, что для российской стороны очевидно, что наша позиция следующая: обе стороны недостаточно подготовились для обеспечения безопасности этого полета. Сразу скажу, что одинаково были не готовы и к полету 7 апреля. Как-то я вам говорил, что польский доклад будет для Польши более строгим, чем российский"._ 
http://rian.ru/media/20110113/321188731.html


_Ты виноват уж тем, что хочется мне кушать_ (с)

----------


## Холостяк

Там у них брат-близнец такой бред гонит, что опупеть... Как его еще в психушку не забрали? 
А что им еще делать как не пукать в лужу. Наши вон откровенно высказались, что бухой Главком ВВС Польши в кабине пилотов "рулил" посадкой борта...

----------


## Холостяк

*В крови генерала, который был в кабине самолета Качиньского, обнаружили алкоголь.*
В крови главнокомандующего Военно-воздушными силами Польши генерала Анджея Блазик, находившийся в кабине самолета президента страны Леха Качиньского, обнаружен алкоголь.

На пресс-конференции в Москве председатель Межгосударственного авиационного комитета Татьяна Анодина сообщила, что....
«По итогам судебно-медицинской экспертизы, в крови главнокомандующего ВОС обнаружен этиловый алкоголь в концентрации 0,6 промилле", — сказала Т. Анодина.
Как сообщал УНИАН, самолет Ту-154 польского президента Л. Качиньского разбился 10 апреля 2010 под Смоленском. Погибли 96 польских граждан, большинство из которых были высокопоставленными чиновниками, которые вместе с Л. Качиньским летели на мероприятия по случаю 70-й годовщины Катынской трагедии.
Расследование авиакатастрофы проводилось технической комиссией МАК.
В частности, было установлено, что в кабине пилотов самолета Л. Качиньского находился командующий ВПВ Польши.
По словам уполномоченного Польши в Межгосударственной авиационной комиссии Эдмунт Клих, руководитель ВВС Польши зашел в кабину пилотов за несколько минут до авиакатастрофы и находился там до падения самолета.
Э. КЛИХ назвал нетипичной ситуации, когда генерал заходит в кабину пилотов, но не стал оценивать уровень психологического давления на экипаж.
"Имею материалы, которые позволят сравнить их психологическое состояние в начале и конце полета", — говорил он в конце мая 2010 года.
Е. КЛИХ также отмечал, что пилоты осознавали, что находятся на опасной высоте, но только за 2 или 3 секунды до катастрофы поняли, что разобьются.

----------


## FLOGGER

А 0,6 промиле-это сколько в переводе на привычные понятия? 0,2, 0,3, 0,5, литр?
P.S. А кто-то может сказать, насколько нетипична такая "Э. КЛИХ назвал нетипичной ситуации, когда генерал заходит в кабину пилотов" ситуация у нас в стране? Никто никогда из VIP пассажиров не вмешивался в действия КВС?

----------


## Redav

> А 0,6 промиле-это сколько в переводе на привычные понятия?


http://www.sunhome.ru/journal/17268
Надо учесть, что "по понятиям" он как минимум около двух часов не принимал алкоголь и промили уменьшались...  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

> http://www.sunhome.ru/journal/17268
> Надо учесть, что "по понятиям" он как минимум около двух часов не принимал алкоголь и промили уменьшались...


Почему около двух часов не принимал? Откуда инфа? Может они в самолете "подкреплялись" в процессе полета..., стюардессы разносили как обячно..., или он фляжку в кармане держал.. Хотя по расчетам по ссылке 0,6 п\м - это литр пива....

----------


## Холостяк

*«Экипаж не виноват, что его не научили летать»*
Второй день в России и Польше обсуждают выводы комиссии Межгосударственного авиационного комитета о катастрофе самолета Ту-154 под Смоленском, унесшей жизни десятков людей. Весной прошлого года погибла польская делегация, которую возглавлял президент Польши Лех Качиньский. Из отчета МАК следует, что виновными в произошедшем можно считать членов экипажа польского борта №1. Брат погибшего президента Ярослав Качиньский требует от России разделить вину за катастрофу. Но министр транспорта Игорь Левитин защищает российских диспетчеров. Slon.ru попросил прокомментировать этот документ Василия Ершова, пилота-инструктора Ту-154 с 35-летним опытом работы в авиации, автора книг об авиации – «Аэропорт 2008», «Аэромания», «Самолетопад», «Аэрофобия». 
http://slon.ru/articles/521482/

----------


## Redav

> Почему около двух часов не принимал? Откуда инфа? Может они в самолете "подкреплялись" в процессе полета..., стюардессы разносили как обячно..., или он фляжку в кармане держал.. Хотя по расчетам по ссылке 0,6 п\м - это литр пива....


Написал же "по понятиям"... и исхожу из презумпции невиновности, плюс фактов имеющихся в докладе МАК.
_Согласно первоначальной заявке, вылет из Варшавы планировался на 8:30. Однако позднее в план полета было внесено изменение, время вылета было сдвинуто на 9:00.
Фактически взлет из Варшавы был выполнен в 09:27 минут с задержкой относительно планового времени вылета на 27 минут._

Уже тогда он наверняка знал, что метеоусловия... не ахти, а поэтому главком в кабине оказался не случайно... переживал, нервничал... С "остаточными" промилями в крови (полученными до запланированного времени вылета) еще можно хоть как-то понять, но в этой ситуёвине  при известных метеоусловиях усугубить в полете и после этого говорить в кабине это уже выше любого идиотизма.




> Хотя по расчетам по ссылке 0,6 п\м - это литр пива....


Хоть цистерна кефира. Имеем итог - состояние алкогольного опьянения. Определено установленным общепризнанным образом по крови (а не по незнамо какой мутодике с исследованием мышечных тканей) и это уже на скрижалях истории...

----------


## juky-puky

> P.S. А кто-то может сказать, насколько нетипична такая "Э. КЛИХ назвал нетипичной ситуации, когда генерал заходит в кабину пилотов" ситуация у нас в стране?


- Типичнейшая. 



> Никто никогда из VIP пассажиров не вмешивался в действия КВС?


- Ха-ха-ха...

----------


## juky-puky

> Из отчета МАК следует, что виновными в произошедшем можно считать членов экипажа польского борта №1.


- Главный виновник, разумеется, КВС.



> Брат погибшего президента Ярослав Качиньский требует от России разделить вину за катастрофу. Но министр транспорта Игорь Левитин защищает российских диспетчеров.


- Руководство полётами там проявило себя полными хххххх, это тоже верно. 



> Slon.ru попросил прокомментировать этот документ Василия Ершова, пилота-инструктора Ту-154 с 35-летним опытом работы в авиации, автора книг об авиации – «Аэропорт 2008», «Аэромания», «Самолетопад», «Аэрофобия». 
> http://slon.ru/articles/521482/


- К сожалению, В.Ершов не летал с оборудованием, которое стояло на польском Ту-154 - cистема управления полётом (FMS) UNS-1D, которая позволяла формировать курс и глиссаду на предпосадочном снижении, используя сигналы спутниковых маяков GPS  (правда, я пока не вытащил из отчёта МАК, как они с ней работали?) 
Вот полный отчёт МАК:
http://www.kp.ru/f/13/attached_file/68/73/787368.pdf
Здесь на с.42 и 44 сказано, что использование этой системы в автоматическом режиме запрещено (т.е. запрещено, чтобы управляющие сигналы от неё подавались в АБСУ-154).

----------


## juky-puky

- Замечания поляков:
http://www.rian.ru/files/poland/%D0%...1%83%D1%81.pdf

----------


## Иваныч

Наконец-то я нашёл одну мотивировку,якобы указывающую на причастность России к трагедии.
Вот высказывание главы польской парламентской комиссии по расследованию причин катастрофы Антони Мачеревич:-"полет был военным, а не гражданским, есть на это российские доказательства, подтверждающие, что аэродром был военным, и там действовали принятые в армии процедуры.
Если следовать военным процедурам, то обязанностью и привилегией контролера полета является запрет или разрешение на посадку. Это однозначные правила."

Насколько серьёзна такая постановка вопроса?Какими фактами можно отстаивать данную позицию?
Аэродром военный,это факт.Оборудование систем посадки военных аэродромов,отличается от гражданских,как правило в худшую сторону.Как это будут использовать польские русофобы,посмотрим.

----------


## Иваныч

Если лица отвечающие за приём самолёта на аэродроме знают,что оборудование аэродрома и оборудование самолёта не дают возможности безопасно произвести посадку,тем более вообще произвести посадку,при фактических метеусловиях.То косвенно вина ложится на них,т.к. мотировка если-бы им запретили посадку они-бы такую вонь подняли,есть политическая мотивировка и только усугубляет вину,т.к.показывает,что на группу руководства оказывалось давление из "вне",и они были лишены возможности принять безопасное решение,и сообщить его экипажу самолёта.
Поэтому поляки требуют предоставить записи всех переговоров "диспетчеров".Чего ГРП тогда наговорила и с кем можно только догадываться.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Но эти "идиоты"(ваше выражение)не воспринимали даже те немногочисленные команды и информацию от ГРП,которая им давалась.Судя по стенограмме переговоров ,в экипаже были сложности с русским языком.Точнее,с радиообменом на русском языке.

А ярлыки навешивать("идиотов" и "хххххх")всеже не стОит.

----------


## Redav

> ... высказывание главы польской парламентской комиссии по расследованию причин катастрофы Антони Мачеревич:...


... свидетельствует, что или он давно не проходил медобследование, или у польских психиатров очень низкая квалификация...

----------


## Redav

> - Замечания поляков:


сводятся к передергиванию, подтасовке фактов, смещению "ключевых точек" с целью хотя бы частично возложить вину по авиакатострофе на российскую сторону.

----------


## Redav

> - Руководство полётами там проявило себя полными хххххх, это тоже верно.


Размышлизмы о действиях РП с позиции учебно-тренировочных полетов в данном случае не прокатывают.

Вспоминаем. В воздушном пространстве столкнулись два борта. Экипаж одного из них (российского) выполнял команду диспетчера обратно противоположную системе "оравшей" про опасное сближение и дававшей команду куда отвернуть. Тогда нам объясняли что для экипажей швабодных стран приоритетней команды автоматики. 

В авиакатастрофе в Смоленске TAWS с 10:40:06,7 начинает вещать: "TERRAIN AXEAD" (за *7* секунд до фразы РП "4 на курсе, глиссаде").
КВС об этом доложил РП ? Нет!

В 10:40:42,6 и вслед за этим сразу же еще раз в 10:40:44,5 TAWS даёт команду PULL UP. PULL UP (каждый раз по ДВА раза) и тут же следом в 10:40:46,6 TERRAIN AXEAD (ДВАЖДЫ)!!! 
Экипаж выполнил команду, доложил РП о прохождении этих команд? НЕТ, он "героически" снижался... Команда выдавалась еще несколько раз и не выполнялась! А как же приоритеты? К тому же не абы где, а в самолете с Президентом Польши!! О ней КВС докладывал РП? Нет! О возникновении особого случая, аварийной ситуации КВС ОБЯЗАН доложить РП ? Да! Кто либо в экипаже среагировал на "голосившую" систему? Нет! Не было доклада и экипаж на них не реагировал!!! 
*Своими действиями (бездействием) экипаж способствовал развитию аварийной ситуации закончившейся катастрофой.* 

Рассуждения о выдаче сообщений об изменении удаления через каждые 300 метров это частный случай оговоренный и используемый при выполнении УТП на каком-то аэродроме. Люди бают, при выполнении полетов, перелетов с удаления 1 км ни кто к экипажу с такой "помощью" не лезет, без его просьбы. Почему? Да потому что экипажу сообщается о прохождении борта ДПРМ, затем удаления 4, 3, 2, 1 км. При УМП с удаления 1 км и высоты 100 м дальше для экипажа приоритетно прохождение высоты принятия решения. Не увидел землю - уходи на повторный, а потом докладывай. И "болтовня" здесь во вред и со стороны РП даются только команды о переводе в горизонтальный полет и уходе на повторный заход. 

Экипаж подтвердил что понял команду РП быть готовым с высоты 100 метров уйти на повторный. На аэродроме Смоленск "Северный" высота принятия решения 70 метров. КВС получил "напоминание" от штурмана после прохождения высоты 80 метров. Почему КВС не принял решение? Почему не ушел? Почему не был готов к уходу, а значит не выполнил команду РП получение которой подтвердил квитанцией "Так точно"? 

Каким документом предусмотрено снижение ниже высоты принятия решения при условии отсутствия видимости ВВП ?
Такого разрешения нигде нет!

*juky-puky*, вы всего этого не знали? Должны были знать, ведь вы не инетный Redav, который любит слушать рассказы и объяснения профессионалов объясняющих форумчанам авиационные "банальности". Тогда фильтруйте свои слова при написании "праведных речей", особливо с адресатами хххххх и не мухлюйте с фактами, требованиями документов и прочей авиационной "казуистикой".

_Нечего на зеркало пенять, коль рожа крива_ (с)

----------


## Franek Grabowski

A mozhet by tak prochitat' pol'skie zamechanija k otchjotu MAK?
Primerno:
- est' tochnye dokumenty, v tom chisle i claris i soglashenija Belaruskoj i Rossijskoj Respublik na ljot samoljota VVS(!) Pol'shy;
- avjabazy Severnyj net v sisteme TAWS i on rabotaet vsegda, na kazhdoj posadke, tozhe i 7 aprelja;
- na vysote 100 metrov po dannym ekipazha, KVS odnoznachno skazal, uhodim na vtoroj krug (zachem sistema uhoda ne rabotala);
- zahoda na posadku v avtomate po RLE Tu-154M ne zapreshcheno;
- generala Blasika identificirovano 11 dnej posle gibeli, a osmotr 1 den' posle gibeli - v 24 chasa nachinaetsja rozklad tela i ustanovlaetsja vnutrennyj "endogennyj" algohol i utochnit' ili kto pil "dva piwa" ili net fizichesko ne vozmozhno;
- dispetcher Severnogo poluchil prikaz "iz Moskvy" shto na zahod na posadku nado dovolit', on hochel ih v meste letet' na zapasnyj aerodrom.
Nado mnozhe?

----------


## An-Z

Было бы интересно ознакомиться с замечаниями польской стороны. У нас ничего конкретного не говорилось об этом.




> - na vysote 100 metrov po dannym ekipazha, KVS odnoznachno skazal, uhodim na vtoroj krug (zachem sistema uhoda ne rabotala);


Это что то новенькое. По каким данным какого экипажа? Где это можно услышать? В расшифровке радиообмена есть слова КВС что он не сядет в таких условиях и надо идти на запасной, но эта фраза произносилась после беседы о метеоусловиях на Смоленске С. с экипажем польского Як-40 за долго до попытки посадки.

----------


## Redav

> Было бы интересно ознакомиться с замечаниями польской стороны.


В этой теме смотри пост 33 juky-puky там дал ссылку на этот польский документ.

----------


## Redav

> A mozhet by tak prochitat' pol'skie zamechanija k otchjotu MAK?


Читать действительно можно по разному. После прочтения нескольких польских замечаний у меня возник вопрос: "Почему в Польше не возбуждено уголовное дело на предмет убийства Президента Республики Польша и существовании заговора среди польских специалистов участвовавших в подготовке и обеспечении этого полёта?"  :Mad: 





> - est' tochnye dokumenty, v tom chisle i claris i soglashenija Belaruskoj i Rossijskoj Respublik na ljot samoljota VVS(!) Pol'shy;


По заявке на перелёт Белоруссия давала подтверждение, что Витебск готов к работе в качестве запасного аэродрома?




> - avjabazy Severnyj net v sisteme TAWS i on rabotaet vsegda, na kazhdoj posadke, tozhe i 7 aprelja;


Что необходимо для правильной работы TAWS ?

полковник ВВС Польши в отставке Томаш Петржак высказал мнение, что система раннего предупреждения столкновения с землей (TAWS) была заблокирована. _После проверки выяснилось, что она работала._

Он же объясняет, что для ее полноценного функционирования необходимо на высотомере установить высоту по уровню моря. _Именно такое давление и было выставлено у командира. Польская сторона сей факт не оспаривает, она оспаривает кто выставил это давление._
http://magshock.ru/main/188-polskij-...-s-zemlej.html




> - na vysote 100 metrov po dannym ekipazha, KVS odnoznachno skazal, uhodim na vtoroj krug (zachem sistema uhoda ne rabotala);


Радиообмен и переговоры в экипаже записаны, расшифровка имеется. Штурман назвал высоту 80 и дал команду "Уходим" КВС на это не ответил и до окончания записи не произнес ни слова, т.е. так и не принял решения садиться или уходить на повторный заход.

Что значит "(zachem sistema uhoda ne rabotala)"? "не работала система ухода"? Это как? Там надо было командовать и пилотировать руками. КВС команд не давал и не зафиксировано управления самолетом для ухода на повторный.




> - zahoda na posadku v avtomate po RLE Tu-154M ne zapreshcheno;


И что? КВС предпринял попытку ухода на повторный? Нет.




> - generala Blasika identificirovano 11 dnej posle gibeli, a osmotr 1 den' posle gibeli - v 24 chasa nachinaetsja rozklad tela i ustanovlaetsja vnutrennyj "endogennyj" algohol i utochnit' ili kto pil "dva piwa" ili net fizichesko ne vozmozhno;


НЕ ПОНЯЛ  смысла этой вашей фразы. Взять кровь на анализ у не опознанного трупа нельзя?




> - dispetcher Severnogo poluchil prikaz "iz Moskvy" shto na zahod na posadku nado dovolit', on hochel ih v meste letet' na zapasnyj aerodrom.


Причем тут диспетчер? Он выполнил свои функции, давал необходимую информацию, команды в соответствии с документами. На него как и на любого из нас может давить кто угодно, но решение принимать не тому кто давит. По документам диспетчер не имел права своим решением отправить самолет на запасной. Про это уже ни раз говорили эксперты разных стран, в том числе и британские, но в Польше есть ... плохие люди, не желающие понимать очевидного и пытающиеся подогнать все под версию где можно свалить вину (хотя бы часть ее) на российских специалистов.

А может польские "праведники" заметают следы заговора по убийству Президента Польши? :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

Интересный польский документик.... Любопытно было почитать, хотя нового ничего он для меня не открыл, в особенности описания бардака на нашем военном аэродроме как с материальным обеспечением, оборудованием, порядком организации его работы, так и с командами наших должностных лиц и их действиями.... Да и у поляков такая же шарашкина контора... Вот две эти "конторы" встретились и что получилось.....

----------


## Redav

> ... в особенности описания бардака ...


_Там где начинается авиация, заканчивается земной порядок..._ (с)  :Cool: 

Люди бают, что в перестроечные времена на одном учении дяде генералу понравилась работа звена вертолетов. Тут же последовал приказ выполнить посадку у КП...
Экипажи построились, замерли в ожидании подарков. Подошел генерал и настроение в отношении летчиков у него поменялось на противоположное. Начал он с опроса у кого из стоящих в первой шеренге какая должность. Докладывают:
- Командир звена...
- Командир вертолета...
- Старший летчик...
- Командир вертолета...

Дальше последовал разнос.
- Товарищ _старший летчик_ наведите порядок среди подчиненных, головные уборы разные, куртки разные, комбинезоны разные!
- ... вещевая служба плохо обеспечивает...
- Б***ь, д*****б погоны почему на куртки не пришили?! Мне это за вас делать!? За халатное выполнение обязанностей объявляю вам строгий выговор!!! Пока всех этих своих гавриков в порядок не приведете, на глаза мне лучше не попадайтесь!!!

Экипажи рыдали от смеха, а старший летчик недоумевал почему выпорот он, а не его командир звена. в таком же недоумении был начвещ ...: "Мною что ли придумываются то комбезы и куртки синие, то камуфлированные, про головные уборы (фуражки, пилотки, кепки) лучше и не вспоминать, а сроки ношения у их разные и склады затаривают по разному".

----------


## Redav

> в особенности описания бардака на нашем военном аэродроме как с материальным обеспечением, оборудованием, порядком организации его работы, ...


Разложите по пунктам, с пояснениями по каждому из них где и в чём вы узрели бардак? ПЛИЗ 
 :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

> В этой теме смотри пост 33 juky-puky там дал ссылку на этот польский документ.


 :Redface:  Я не сразу догадался, что надо пару минут подождать окончания загрузки.. Буду читать, хотя первое впечатление, то что 95% замечаний из разряда "придиризмов". На самолёте главный - КВС, он за всё происходящее на борту и с "бортом" отвечает.

----------


## Холостяк

> Разложите по пунктам, с пояснениями по каждому из них где и в чём вы узрели бардак? ПЛИЗ


Ох, старичок! Вышел я уже на пенсию, чтоб расписывать (как в бытность снс) по пунктам фигню, которая всем известна.... Просто лень и нахрен это никому не нужно.... Для этого полно молодежи и других деятелей....
Мне понравилось, что поляки сфотали даже посадочные фонарики, какие они в реальности и какими должны быть.... Хорошо показана и остальная убогость нашего военного аэродрома.... Главное у нас на аэродроме есть пожарный щит, а на нем багор, ведро, ящик с песком и все окрашено в красный цвет....
У полякоф убогость не меньше, только они вид делают респектабельный...

----------


## An-Z

По поводу аэродрома можно только удивляться, что находясь на содержании авиационной комендатуры там ещё хоть что то есть и работает! И это не убогость, а те самые "трудности", которые военнослужащие обязаны мужественно преодолевать  :Mad:

----------


## Redav

> ... по пунктам фигню, которая всем известна....


опять облом, не сбылись мои надежды узнать от Холостяка как паркетные... "стратеги" во времена Меченного и ЕБН творили "фигню", а ныне воспылали праведным гневом.




> Просто лень и нахрен это никому не нужно....


Не вышли сроки давности по УК за известную вам "фигню"? :Cool: 




> Мне понравилось, что поляки ....


И мне понравилось, как в замечаниях к отчету МАК пытаясь перевести стрелки на нас поляки рассказывают о целенаправленной подготовке убийства Президента Польши. 




> Главное у нас на аэродроме есть пожарный щит, а на нем багор, ведро, ящик с песком и все окрашено в красный цвет....


Понимаю, что желаете съехидничать, но вижу, что не получается, чего-то не хватает в вашей патетике и скорбном заламывании рук. :Wink:  Ящик с песком вроде как у щита, а не на щите должен быть и заявленная вами укомплектованность не соответствует Приказу МО?  :Cool: 
Люди бают, пожарный щит это святое, за него во времена дерьмократического разгула комиссии со штабными крысами устраивали вынос мозга, а за вопрос когда будут выделены деньги по этой статье расходов они могли и "загрызть"...

Подскажите сколько денюжек требовалось выделять на полноценное содержание аэродромов и куда они ушли, а в войсках получали фигу... без мака? Сдается мне, что не подскажите.  :Smile:

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> Читать действительно можно по разному. После прочтения нескольких польских замечаний у меня возник вопрос: "Почему в Польше не возбуждено уголовное дело на предмет убийства Президента Республики Польша и существовании заговора среди польских специалистов участвовавших в подготовке и обеспечении этого полёта?"


Nu, kak by e'to skazat', takoe zhelane v Pol'she est' i ochen' mnogo govorit'sja, shtoby prem'er, ministr oborony, ministr innostrannyh del i drugie poshli pod sud. Konechno, pravitel'stvo togo ne hochet, no disskusja est'.



> По заявке на перелёт Белоруссия давала подтверждение, что Витебск готов к работе в качестве запасного аэродрома?


Horoshij vopros, no u menja net dokumentov, a vsego otchjota ja eshchjo ne prochital. No, smotri vyzhe.



> Что необходимо для правильной работы TAWS ?


Nu, nichego, sistema TAWS pravel'no pereuprezhdala o blizkosti zemli, i ona vsegda e'to delaet na Severnom, potomu shto e'togo aerodroma net v baze dannyh sistema.



> Он же объясняет, что для ее полноценного функционирования необходимо на высотомере установить высоту по уровню моря. _Именно такое давление и было выставлено у командира. Польская сторона сей факт не оспаривает, она оспаривает кто выставил это давление._


Spasibo, ja e'togo ne videl ili zabyl.



> Радиообмен и переговоры в экипаже записаны, расшифровка имеется. Штурман назвал высоту 80 и дал команду "Уходим" КВС на это не ответил и до окончания записи не произнес ни слова, т.е. так и не принял решения садиться или уходить на повторный заход.


Net, shturmanovi nichego k uhodu. Ja tochno napisal, KVS na vysote 100 skazal uhodim na vtoroj krug, a 2P na vysote 80 (ili 2-3 sekundy pozdnee) eshchjo raz skazal uhodim (potverzhdal).
Eshchjo, shtoby utochnit', po RLE Tu-154M (u menja obychnyj, a est' gde v inete pro Tu-154M glass cockpit?) na vysote reshenija komandir skazyvaet posadka ili uhod. Esli komandir nichego ne skazhet, vtoroj pilot skazyvaet uhod i nachinaet ego. V e'tot moment nikakoj disskusji ne dovoleno. Komanda uhod e'to odnoznachno uhod.



> Что значит "(zachem sistema uhoda ne rabotala)"? "не работала система ухода"? Это как? Там надо было командовать и пилотировать руками. КВС команд не давал и не зафиксировано управления самолетом для ухода на повторный.


Smotri vyzhe. Byl odnoznachnyj prikaz uhodit' v avtomate. Po dannym MAK v moment kak KVS dal prikaz uhodim, samoljot poshjol v dol iz skorostej 8-12 m/s.



> И что? КВС предпринял попытку ухода на повторный? Нет.


Da.



> НЕ ПОНЯЛ  смысла этой вашей фразы. Взять кровь на анализ у не опознанного трупа нельзя?


E'to znachit shto iz nego mnogo ne ostalos', da i krov' v analiz vzjali den' posle gibeli i v e'ti vremja skazat' shto u nego bylo 0,6 promila ne vozmozhno, ptomu shto vo vremja gnitja vosstavlaet vnutrennyj algohol. Ponjal?



> Причем тут диспетчер? Он выполнил свои функции, давал необходимую информацию, команды в соответствии с документами. На него как и на любого из нас может давить кто угодно, но решение принимать не тому кто давит. По документам диспетчер не имел права своим решением отправить самолет на запасной. Про это уже ни раз говорили эксперты разных стран, в том числе и британские, но в Польше есть ... плохие люди, не желающие понимать очевидного и пытающиеся подогнать все под версию где можно свалить вину (хотя бы часть ее) на российских специалистов.


Segodnja przidentu Pol'shy bylo zapreshchenno saditsja v Krakove iz povoda tumana. No e'to ne vazhno. Vazhno, shto dispetcher Plusnin hochel zakryt' Severnyj, no Krasnokutskij sdelal telefon k "Logike" i poluchil prikaz shto nado dovolit' zahod. Doklady dispetcherov byly izmeneny prokuraturoj RF dva ili tri mesjachi nazad. Interesno, shto filmy ili semki ekrana radiolokatora tozhe ne sohranilis', po dannym RF sistema ne rabotala iz povoda avarii.



> А может польские "праведники" заметают следы заговора по убийству Президента Польши?


Vozmozhno. O zagovore govorit'sja ot samogo nachala, primerno shto Tusk ubil Kachinskogo. Rech v e'tom, shto voprosov ochen' mnogo, a otvetov poka net. I e'to ja hochel ukazat', a ne delat' kakoj to flejm.

----------


## Холостяк

> опять облом, ......................
>  Сдается мне, что не подскажите.


И мне сдается.

----------


## Холостяк

> По поводу аэродрома можно только удивляться, что находясь на содержании авиационной комендатуры там ещё хоть что то есть и работает! И это не убогость, а те самые "трудности", которые военнослужащие обязаны мужественно преодолевать


Вот вот.... Можно только диву даваться! 
Кстати, бывший военный аэродром в Ижме, в обслуживании только одним бывшим военным, тоже работал... Там сел такой же Ту-154, даже неисправный....
Это и есть убогость.
"Трудности" - хорошее слово, героическое, особенно когда их преодолели... Только тут не тот случай - наград не будет..., так как не рифмуется - "не смотря на трудности убогого военного аэродрома, самолет все таки разбился".... 
Это реальность.

----------


## Redav

> ...Кстати, бывший военный аэродром в Ижме, в обслуживании только одним бывшим военным, тоже работал...


И когда же это аэродром в Ижме был военным?  Холостяк, если это не дюже страшный секрет известный только Вам, то порадуйте инфой со ссылками на источники заслуживающие доверия. :Wink: 

Холостяк, а люди бают, что Сергей Сотников прибыл в Ижму в 20-летнем возрасте по распределению после окончания Егорьевского авиационно-технического училища (нынче это Егорьевский авиационный технический колледж http://www.eatkga.ru/istor.htm ) не входившего в МО СССР и МО России.
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

Никогда ни Сотников, ни аэродром не были военными. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Nu, kak by e'to skazat', takoe zhelane v Pol'she est' i ochen' mnogo govorit'sja, shtoby prem'er, ministr oborony, ministr innostrannyh del i drugie poshli pod sud.


Почему их, а не тех кто приложил руку?




> Horoshij vopros, no u menja net dokumentov, a vsego otchjota ja eshchjo ne prochital.


Документы, факты есть. Трудности с чтением отчета понимаю, сам уже несколько дней с трудом продвигаюсь по замечаниям от польской стороны... Поляки в своем документе наделали столько ляпов и наивных утверждений, что ужас... 




> Net, shturmanovi nichego k uhodu.


Вы правы. "Уходим" произнёс второй пилот.




> Ja tochno napisal, KVS na vysote 100 skazal uhodim na vtoroj krug, ...


Предлагаю сверить источники вашей и моей информации.

Смотрите на 37 странице http://91.210.209.188/Transkrypcja_r...u_Tu-154_M.pdf в 10:40:34 КВС доложил диспетчеру (РП) "Включены". После этого он больше ни чего не говорил до самого момента авиакатастрофы!




> ...a 2P na vysote 80 (ili 2-3 sekundy pozdnee) eshchjo raz skazal uhodim (potverzhdal).


Второй пилот ничего не подтверждал, а "подсказывал" командиру, а в ответ от КВС ни единого слова.

Ваши утверждения на чём базируются? Покажите ваш информационный источник.




> Eshchjo, shtoby utochnit', po RLE Tu-154M (u menja obychnyj, a est' gde v inete pro Tu-154M glass cockpit?) na vysote reshenija komandir skazyvaet posadka ili uhod. Esli komandir nichego ne skazhet, vtoroj pilot skazyvaet uhod i nachinaet ego. V e'tot moment nikakoj disskusji ne dovoleno. Komanda uhod e'to odnoznachno uhod.


Franek, не учу Вас и даже не пытаюсь. Просто беседую и обсуждаю.

Принятое решение докладывается РП. Пусть его принял второй пилот. Он об этом доложил? Нет! Им было сказано слово по внутренней связи. Это не принятие решение и в подобном случае второй пилот одним словом не отделается. Он должен заявить, что берет управление на себя, а дальше командует экипажем. Если второй пилот взял управление самолетом на себя, то он обязан вести радиообмен, но он на дальнейшие команды РП ответа не давал.

Для ухода на повторный заход экипаж должен выполнить определенные действия ...с самолетом. Наверно каждый член экипажа должен при этом что-то говорить, докладывать? По выше приведенной ссылке такого разговора в кабине не было.

Сверяем дальше наши источники. В отчете МАК http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat...report_rus.pdf на страницах 76 - 79 имеются... рисунки, т.е. дешифровка МСРП-64. Где и какие признаки, по каким параметрам можно увидеть о начале ухода на повторный заход?

Ваши утверждения на чем базируются, источник информации покажите.




> Po dannym MAK v moment kak KVS dal prikaz uhodim, samoljot poshjol v dol iz skorostej 8-12 m/s.


По данным МАК такого НЕ было! 
http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat...report_rus.pdf
и видеоролик сделанный МАКом http://rian.ru/video/20110112/320631369.html смотрите и читайте на 34 минуте 51 секунде.




> E'to znachit shto iz nego mnogo ne ostalos', da i krov' v analiz vzjali den' posle gibeli i v e'ti vremja skazat' shto u nego bylo 0,6 promila ne vozmozhno, ptomu shto vo vremja gnitja vosstavlaet vnutrennyj algohol.


Это ни чего не значит, потому что у погибших в кабине имелись черепно-мозговые травмы, о том что их разорвало на мелкие кусочки ни кем из официальных лиц не сообщалось. Потребовалось время для официального опознания, но взятие крови на экспертизу от этого ни как не зависит. 
В отчете МАК обрати внимание на страницу 103 и время прибытия судмедэкспертов, когда и куда эвакуировали тела погибших.

Ваши утверждения на чём основаны? Источник покажите.




> ...Vazhno, shto dispetcher Plusnin hochel zakryt' Severnyj, no Krasnokutskij sdelal telefon k "Logike" i poluchil prikaz shto nado dovolit' zahod.


При выполнении международныых, литерных перелётов диспетчер обладает правами "закрыть аэродром"?
И конечно же укажите источник Вашей информации по этому поводу.




> Doklady dispetcherov byly izmeneny prokuraturoj RF dva ili tri mesjachi nazad.


Давайте обойдёмся без фантазий. Или укажывайте сразу источник информации.




> Interesno, shto filmy ili semki ekrana radiolokatora tozhe ne sohranilis', po dannym RF sistema ne rabotala iz povoda avarii.


И что? Вы же только что обвинили прокуратуру в подлоге, а что ей мешало сделать такой же подлог с видео и фото?




> Vozmozhno. O zagovore govorit'sja ot samogo nachala, primerno shto Tusk ubil Kachinskogo. Rech v e'tom, shto voprosov ochen' mnogo, a otvetov poka net. I e'to ja hochel ukazat', a ne delat' kakoj to flejm.


Туск боялся, что не победит на выборах и убил Президента?  :Eek:  Быстрее поверю, что президента убил тот кто не верил в его переизбрание и из-за срочных дел не полетел с ним, а теперь ищет зацепки для перекладывания вины на Туска и Россию.  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Вот не надоело вам копья ломать? :Confused: 
Сейчас еще переругаетесь :Smile: 
Ну погибла кучка русофобов, как мне кажется ( правда скорее всего я не прав ), давно забыть пора, по крайней мере нам, а все эти попытки обвинений и перекладывания вины на Российскую сторону - коту под хвост.
Есть по этому поводу, замечательная восточная пословица "Шакалы воют - караван идет ."

----------


## SVVAULSH

" Шоу " продолжается :

http://news.rambler.ru/8744529/

----------


## Nazar

> муж и представитель Марты Качиньской-Дубенецкой, единственной дочери президента, погибшей в катастрофе


Количество жертв растет, по крайней мере у наших журналажников.
Доча президента убиенного, вроде живая. :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Доча президента убиенного, вроде живая.


Ещё как живая  :Smile:  по страховке получила компенсацию в три миллиона польских злотых за погибших родителей
http://rus.ruvr.ru/2010/09/08/19375203.html

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> Почему их, а не тех кто приложил руку?


Samoljot prinalezhit pravitel'stvu i prem'er i ministry otvetstvenny za podgotovku pereleta. Tozhe za vozmozhnost' posadki v Vitebske.



> Документы, факты есть. Трудности с чтением отчета понимаю, сам уже несколько дней с трудом продвигаюсь по замечаниям от польской стороны... Поляки в своем документе наделали столько ляпов и наивных утверждений, что ужас...


E'to tol'ko vasha zlobnost'. U menja prosto net vremenii shtoby prochitat' 300 ili bolee stranic. No, po anglijskoj versji otchjota MAK oni okonchili issledovanija 10 janvarja 2010.  :Biggrin: 



> Смотрите на 37 странице http://91.210.209.188/Transkrypcja_r...u_Tu-154_M.pdf в 10:40:34 КВС доложил диспетчеру (РП) "Включены". После этого он больше ни чего не говорил до самого момента авиакатастрофы!


Smotri zamechenie k otchjotu MAK. Bolee menee v polovine zamechenija Kliha est' tochno, shto v dekabre udalos' podgotovit' transkript rasgovorov v kabine, tam jest reshenie KVS uhodit' na 100m i shto MAK mozhet poluchit' polnuju transkripcju, esli e'togo zhelaet.



> Принятое решение докладывается РП. Пусть его принял второй пилот. Он об этом доложил? Нет! Им было сказано слово по внутренней связи. Это не принятие решение и в подобном случае второй пилот одним словом не отделается. Он должен заявить, что берет управление на себя, а дальше командует экипажем. Если второй пилот взял управление самолетом на себя, то он обязан вести радиообмен, но он на дальнейшие команды РП ответа не давал.


V RLE tochno napisano, shto dolzhen delat' e'kipazh. No, po dannym pol'skogo komiteta, KVS odnoznachno reshil uhodit' na vysote 100. Tochka.



> Для ухода на повторный заход экипаж должен выполнить определенные действия ...с самолетом. Наверно каждый член экипажа должен при этом что-то говорить, докладывать? По выше приведенной ссылке такого разговора в кабине не было.


Nado nazhat' knopku uhod na volane. No, shtoby utochnit' u mena net RLE Tu-154M Glass cockpit.



> Сверяем дальше наши источники. В отчете МАК http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat...report_rus.pdf на страницах 76 - 79 имеются... рисунки, т.е. дешифровка МСРП-64. Где и какие признаки, по каким параметрам можно увидеть о начале ухода на повторный заход?


E'to eshchjo est' predmetom issledovanija.



> Ваши утверждения на чем базируются, источник информации покажите.


V pervoe zamechanija k otchjotu MAK, no tozhe soobshchenija pravitel'stva po TV ili zhurnalam ili inete.



> По данным МАК такого НЕ было! 
> http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat...report_rus.pdf
> и видеоролик сделанный МАКом http://rian.ru/video/20110112/320631369.html смотрите и читайте на 34 минуте 51 секунде.


Smotrite zdes', shto sluchilos' iz vysotometrom na vysote 100 (10:40:49) i skol'ko vremenii zanjalo shturmanu dojti k vysote 20 (10:40:55). 
http://91.210.209.188/Transkrypcja_r...u_Tu-154_M.pdf
Otchjot MAK ne sovpadaet?



> Это ни чего не значит, потому что у погибших в кабине имелись черепно-мозговые травмы, о том что их разорвало на мелкие кусочки ни кем из официальных лиц не сообщалось. Потребовалось время для официального опознания, но взятие крови на экспертизу от этого ни как не зависит. 
> В отчете МАК обрати внимание на страницу 103 и время прибытия судмедэкспертов, когда и куда эвакуировали тела погибших.


Smotri pol'skie zamechanija. Ego brali v analiz odin den' posle gibeli. Odin den' posle gibeli takogo kolichestva algohola vo krovi ustanovit' ne vozmozhno.



> При выполнении международныых, литерных перелётов диспетчер обладает правами "закрыть аэродром"?


Potomu on telefonoval k Logika. Istochnik - zapis' rassgovora dispetcherov ukazan segodnja pol'skim komitetom.



> Давайте обойдёмся без фантазий. Или укажывайте сразу источник информации.


Primerno zdes', no v Pol'she byla bol'shaja disskusja ob e'tom, smotrite Google esli nuzhno.
http://www.rp.pl/artykul/561898.html



> И что? Вы же только что обвинили прокуратуру в подлоге, а что ей мешало сделать такой же подлог с видео и фото?


Dispetcher Ryzhenko skazal, shto sistema video radara rabotala pravel'no. Shto iz e'tom sluchilos', ja ne znaju.



> Туск боялся, что не победит на выборах и убил Президента?  Быстрее поверю, что президента убил тот кто не верил в его переизбрание и из-за срочных дел не полетел с ним, а теперь ищет зацепки для перекладывания вины на Туска и Россию.


Govorit'sja ob e'tom (nizhe) i shto prezident Komorovskij byl sekretnym sotrudnikom voennoj razvedki, no ili e'to pravda ja ne znaju i dumaju shto e'to ne mesto na takie otstupanija.
http://www.abcnet.com.pl/?q=node/2602

----------


## FLOGGER

> Марты Качиньской-Дубенецкой, единственной дочери президента, погибшей в катастрофе.


Это, скорее всего, опечатка. Надо было писать "погибшего", а не "погибшей". Грамотность-не самая сильная сторона у нынешних писак.



> по страховке получила компенсацию в три миллиона польских злотых за погибших родителей


Это упрек, зависть? По-моему, это совершенно нормально-получение компенсации за погибших родственников. По-любому, это их польские дела. А считать деньги в чужом кармане - как-то не очень...

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Это упрек, зависть? 
> По-моему, ... По-любому, ...


Это наезд, заказывание драки?
Получение компенсации служит убедительным свидетельствованием, что она живая. :Wink:  Обнародование инфы о данной выплате банальное событие и больше всего служит рекламой для страховой компании.




> А считать деньги в чужом кармане - как-то не очень...


Не считал, но прочитал и законспектировал. Спасибо, пригодится в качестве "аргумента" для темы про "попил бабла"  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Все. И МАК распечатался официально по диспетчерам и аэродрому полностью.
Открытый микрофон:
http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat.../open_micr.pdf
Телефон:
http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat...01/tel_per.pdf
Рация:
http://www.mak.ru/russian/investigat...4m_101/ukv.pdf

----------


## Redav

> Samoljot prinalezhit pravitel'stvu i prem'er i ministry otvetstvenny za podgotovku pereleta. Tozhe za vozmozhnost' posadki v Vitebske.


И самый главный над ними Президент Республики Польша. 

_Права и обязанности президента определяет Конституция РП. Согласно действующему основному закону, президент Республики Польша является главой государства, наивысшим представителем Польши и гарантом постоянства государственной власти. Это означает, что президент стоит во главе исполнительной власти, ..., следит за соблюдением Конституции и имеет обязанность заботиться о безопасности государства._
...
_Президент имеет право свободного выбора в назначении председателя Совета министров_
...
_Президент также возглавляет Вооруженные Силы, назначает Командующего Генеральным штабом и командующих всех родов войск..._
Предлагаете всё списать на халатное выполнение своих обязанностей Лехом Качинским?  :Cool: 




> E'to tol'ko vasha zlobnost'. U menja prosto net vremenii shtoby prochitat' 300 ili bolee stranic. ...


Злобность?  :Eek:  Понятно фактов не имеете. Начали вешать ярлычки на собеседника, что бы дальше прикрытся скандальчиком? 
Странно... у вас нет времени прочитать 210 страниц Отчета, но есть время здесь рассказывать мифы и побасенки про катастрофу.




> Smotri zamechenie k otchjotu MAK. Bolee menee v polovine zamechenija Kliha est' tochno, shto v dekabre udalos' podgotovit' transkript rasgovorov v kabine, tam jest reshenie KVS uhodit' na 100m i shto MAK mozhet poluchit' polnuju transkripcju, esli e'togo zhelaet.


Что мне там смотреть? Ссылку на радиообмен давал. Тот документ подготовлен с участием польских представителей. Теперь МАК опубликовал всё разговоры, переговоры, что хотели польские "праведники". Польский экипаж, главком ВВС и Президент опозорили сами себя...
В замечаниях польской стороны вашим утверждениям не увидел подтверждения. Только попытки хотя бы часть вины свалить на Россию.




> V RLE tochno napisano, shto dolzhen delat' e'kipazh. No, po dannym pol'skogo komiteta, KVS odnoznachno reshil uhodit' na vysote 100. Tochka.


Когда найдете тогда и утверждайте. Давайте факты меющиеся у польского комитета, а не слова на его слова. КВС может и решил, но забыл об этом сказать экипажу и РП продолжая снижаться ниже 100 метров.




> Nado nazhat' knopku uhod na volane. No, shtoby utochnit' u mena net RLE Tu-154M Glass cockpit.


*по РЛЭ Ту-154М*
_заход должен быть немедленно ПРЕКРАЩЕН. 
На высоте принятия решения (60 м или пролет БПРМ) следует выключить автомат тяги и принять окончательное решение о продолжении или прекращении захода. 
Если к моменту достижения ВПР самолет на вышел на установленную траекторию по высоте и курсу полета 
- или вертикальная скорость превышает 6 м/с 
- или положение самолета в пространстве относительно ВПП не обеспечивает безопасную посадку 
- или не установлен визуальный контакт с ориентирами (порог ВПП, огни зоны приземления и т.д.) 
- ПОСАДКА ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ!_
Куда пёрся КВС с вертикальной скоростью снижения 8 м/с? 

_После принятия решения об уходе на второй круг необходимо: 
- отключить АБСУ 
- увеличить режим двигателей до взлетного 
- взятием штурвала на себя увеличить угол тангажа до положительного 
- убрать закрылки до 28* 
После получения приращения положительной вертикальной скорости: 
- убрать шасси 
- по мере разгона самолета убрать закрылки полностью 
- после набора высоты 400 м принять решение о повторном заходе или уходе на запасной аэродром._
Ничего этого экипажем не было сделано!!! И теперь польские "праведники" ищут причины для обвинения России... в том что она не помешала польскому экипажу "во главе" с главкомом ВВС угробить себя и пассажиру.




> E'to eshchjo est' predmetom issledovanija.


Какого нафиг исследования, вам факт из отчёта привел и хотелось видеть на чём строите свои утверждения Вы. "Чёрный ящик" для того и сделали, что бы он даже после катастрофы рассказывал, что происходило с летательным аппаратом. Или пленку в нем тоже российская прокуратура подменила?  :Smile: 




> V pervoe zamechanija k otchjotu MAK, no tozhe soobshchenija pravitel'stva po TV ili zhurnalam ili inete.


Понятно. _Фактов нет посылаю всех в инет_ (с) 




> Smotrite zdes', shto sluchilos' iz vysotometrom na vysote 100 (10:40:49) i skol'ko vremenii zanjalo shturmanu dojti k vysote 20 (10:40:55). 
> ...
> Otchjot MAK ne sovpadaet?


Где смотреть, что не совпадает с отчётом МАК?




> Smotri pol'skie zamechanija. Ego brali v analiz odin den' posle gibeli. Odin den' posle gibeli takogo kolichestva algohola vo krovi ustanovit' ne vozmozhno.


В польских замечаниях ни слова про то когда брали анализы только  уверения, что они не видели документов экспертизы по этому факту. Или не там смотрел?  :Rolleyes: 




> Potomu on telefonoval k Logika. Istochnik - zapis' rassgovora dispetcherov ukazan segodnja pol'skim komitetom.


Почитал, прослезился... от смеха, но потом грустно стало от осознания, что творил экипаж и польские спецы обеспечивавшие перевозку Президента Польши. Так, что вам не нравится в телефонных переговорах? 
РП заранее готовился к тому что борт уйдет на запасной. Видно РП быстрее ваших хлопцев сообразил, что Витебск не работает, Миск это другое государство и добираться оттуда дольше, а Москву (Внуково) запасным податели заявки не сообразили заявить. "Лети, авось сыщут для тебя запасной, Россия большая..." :(




> Primerno zdes', no v Pol'she byla bol'shaja disskusja ob e'tom, smotrite Google esli nuzhno.


Мне  не нужна дискуссия "больных на всю голову". Факты у вас запрашивал, а не ОБС (одна бабушка сказала)




> Dispetcher Ryzhenko skazal, shto sistema video radara rabotala pravel'no. Shto iz e'tom sluchilos', ja ne znaju.


Тогда о чем говорите?




> Govorit'sja ob e'tom (nizhe) i shto prezident Komorovskij byl sekretnym sotrudnikom voennoj razvedki, no ili e'to pravda ja ne znaju i dumaju shto e'to ne mesto na takie otstupanija.


Если пороетесь в закромах патриётнутых русскоязычных сайтов, то узнаете, что Качинский и многие другие из здравствующих в Польше политики, начальники завербовало ЦРУ, МИ6, Массад...

Предлагаю нашем с вами разговоре от бредней и популистких заявлений польских политиков в  перейти к ФАКТАМ.
Среди имеющихся фактов Вы видите хоть какое-то оправдание действиям (бездействиям) экипажа и главкома ВВС Польши?

----------


## Nazar

> Предлагаю нашем с вами разговоре от бредней и популистких заявлений польских политиков в  перейти к ФАКТАМ.


А  я предлагаю закончить на этом абсолютно бессмысленную теперь дискуссию. Все *факты* были вчера обнародованы, что еще нужно захлебывающейся  желчью и ненавистью от собственной несостоятельности и *собственных*, приведших к катастрофе ошибок, польской стороне, мне не понятно. Разве что тявкнуть погромче, да попытаться в спину плюнуть.
*Redav*
Не тратьте свои нервы в попытке что-то доказать тому, кто не хочет и не пытается услышать очевидное. Лучше перекиньте свою энергию на более актуальные темы, а этой истории пора почить в бозе.
В Питере вон Истомина судить начали, а мне в связи с этим интересно, как можно умудриться при посадке на полосу шириной 44 метра, задеть баком сугроб на обочине, при учете того, что от оси самолета, до среза стабилизатора бака, не более 4 метров :Confused:

----------


## muk33

Вы про Су-24 в Пушкине?

----------


## Nazar

> Вы про Су-24 в Пушкине?


Да, про прошлогодний.

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Не тратьте свои нервы в попытке что-то доказать тому, кто не хочет и не пытается услышать очевидное.


Не нервничаю. Пока что было милое общение с Franek-ом... 




> Лучше перекиньте свою энергию на более актуальные темы, а этой истории пора почить в бозе.
> В Питере вон Истомина судить начали, а мне в связи с этим интересно, как можно умудриться при посадке на полосу шириной 44 метра, задеть баком сугроб на обочине, при учете того, что от оси самолета, до среза стабилизатора бака, не более 4 метров


Перекинуть не проблема, но только по мере возможностей и желаний... моих. Тема тут правда про другое и где тема про "Су-24 - Истомин" не знаю, а  в общем не прочь по ней перекинуться парой слов  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> где тема про "Су-24 - Истомин" не знаю, а  в общем не прочь по ней перекинуться парой слов


Создавайте в этом-же разделе, выскажите свои соображения на ситуацию, только я думаю в заголовке темы фамилии упоминать не стоит.

----------


## Геннадий

Польша намерена имитировать последний полет экс-президента страны Леха Качиньского с помощью второго (и последнего) самолета Ту-154М, оставшегося в распоряжении 36-го спецполка ВВС страны, который отвечает за перевозку первых лиц государства. 

Как сообщает польский телеканал TVN24, при проведении эксперимента будут соблюдены все меры безопасности. Заместитель главы комиссии по расследованию причин крушения президентского лайнера Мирослав Гроховский также отметил, что воссоздание тяжелых погодных условий для имитации полета не обязательно.

Читать полностью: http://top.rbc.ru/society/22/01/2011/531878.shtml

----------


## Nazar

> Польша намерена имитировать последний полет экс-президента страны


А  в этот раз они в самолет нового президента со всем кабинетом министров посадят?

----------


## An-Z

Зачем президента, есть брат-близнец, имитировать так имитировать.. Так ведь зассыт тумана и берёзок насылаемых на них "кровавой гэбнёй"...

----------


## SVVAULSH

> А  в этот раз они в самолет нового президента со всем кабинетом министров посадят?


"Смоленск-Северный",я думаю,даст добро.Да и до 10 апреля недолго осталось.

----------


## AC

А вот так *взлетают* русские летчики в польском Вроцлаве (между прочим):
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Volga...lan/1531874/L/

----------


## SVVAULSH

[QUOTE=AC;70349]А вот так садятся русские летчики в польском Вроцлаве (между прочим):


Рулит на исполнительный.

----------


## AC

> Рулит на исполнительный.


Сорри. *Был невнимателен!* Поправил. Спасибо

----------


## Redav

> А вот так *взлетают* русские летчики ...


АС, летчики наверно российские, а то как выяснится, что в этом самолете сидел летчик по национальности украинец... не комильфо получится.
 :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

> АС, летчики наверно российские, а то как выяснится, что в этом самолете сидел летчик по национальности украинец... не комильфо получится.


Ага! А то как еще выяснится, что бабушка у него - еврейка из Одессы.... Тут уж точно не комильфо получится....

----------


## FLOGGER

Устал я, видать, на работе: не пойму я что-то вашего юмора. Русский, не русский, взлетает, садится... А ёрничанья по поводу имитации поляками последнего полета их президента не понимаю тем более. Всем известно, по крайней мере должно быть известно, что такие эксперименты уже давно используются  при расследовании катастроф. Наиболее известный, наверное, случай-это трагедия с ЯК-40, когда погиб А. Боровик. Тогда повторяли взлет даже при таких же метеоусловиях. (По-моему, даже не один раз). Папашу Боровика, насколько известно, никто в самолет не сажал. (Для имитации).

----------


## Redav

_INTERFAX.RU, 11 февраля. Летчики из авиаотряда президента Польши отныне будут проходить специальную подготовку в России, сообщают в пятницу польские СМИ. 

Накануне командующий ВВС Польши генерал Стефан Рутковский сообщил сенатскому комитету по обороне, что командир польского 36-го специального авиаполка подписал в Москве соглашение, согласно которому летчики полка будут проходить подготовку на симуляторах полета самолетов Ту-154М и Як-40. 

Соглашение предполагает прохождение подготовки по программе, принятой ВВС Польши в начале 2011 года. 

В сообщениях говорится, что уполномоченный представитель Польши при МАК полковник Эдмунд Клих неоднократно заявлял, что недостатки в подготовке летчиков стали одной из косвенных причин крушения самолета президента Польши Леха Качиньского под Смоленском 10 апреля 2010 года. 

Подготовка польских летчиков на симуляторах полета Ту-154М была прекращена в 2006 году._

Как мало надо для большого понимания...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Реконструкция происшествия от поляков :

http://narod.ru/disk/5785211001/4321.flv.html

----------


## Redav

Еще одна новость

http://www.newsru.com/world/25feb2011/poland.html

О как...

----------


## Геннадий

Теперь поляки пытаются завести дело на летчиков летевшего впереди Як-40

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Реконструкция происшествия от поляков :
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/5785211001/4321.flv.html



А  можно  другую сылку?  А  то  что я  не  могу  скачать  от  туда :(

----------


## SVVAULSH

У меня нормально открывается.
В принципе,ничего нового там нет.Компьютерная реконструкция захода борта № 101 на посадку в Смоленске с точки зрения второго Качиньского и его единомышленников : два захода с уходом на второй круг,на третьем заходе - катастрофа.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Свежеиспеченный президент Польши даже в годовщину гибели соотечественников решил поднабрать политических "вистов" и поФАРСить:

http://echo.msk.ru/news/764878-echo.html

http://news.rambler.ru/9506732/

----------


## Холостяк

Если с польской строны будет продолжаться такая фигня с этими"геноцидами" и прочей хренью, которая уже реально достала, то я наверно специально даже туда съезжу, чтоб удобрить натуральными добавками клумбу с цветами на том месте...., а в Катынском мемориале поставлю или бюстик или большой портрет товарища Сталина с цветами именно ему. Думаю я не один захочет и уже хочет это сделать....

----------


## Nazar

*Холостяк*

Да не за чем так переживать, ничего это не изменит.
Лично я вообще перестал обращать внимание на этот дегенеративный народец ( не весь конечно, нормальные люди есть везде ), исполненный комплексом собственной убогости и неполноценности.
Шакал воет, караван идет.
Мне вот больше не понятна позиция наших официальных властей, в нас плюют те, чьих родителей из печей и газовых камер вытащили, теперь понимаю что видимо зря, а мы только плевки смываем. :Mad:

----------


## Orksss

> Мне вот больше не понятна позиция наших официальных властей, в нас плюют те, чьих родителей из печей и газовых камер вытащили, теперь понимаю что видимо зря, а мы только плевки смываем


А вас не смущает, что до этого, в сентябре 39, Красная армия при помощи вермахта "освобождала" восточных поляков от буржуев ? 
есть мнение что местные этого не особо оценили, как и прибалты.
Да и никто никого из печей не вынимал, просто сферу влияния расширяли, если бы так беспокоились за печи, то поддержали бы варшавское восстание. Но естественно не стали поддерживать ибо восставшие были ярыми антикоммунистами, и потом было бы труднее прогрессивный строй установить в польше. 

Дабы удержать от особо умных комментариев отмечу - я не испытываю какой то теплоты к полякам особой. Совершенной равнодушен. Просто я люблю историю, немного ее знаю, и как следствие считаю феерически глупым ожидать, что нас, русских, будут любить в стране с которой мы воевали _ВСЮ_ нашу общую историю. Мы их уничтожали пару раз даже) И то что последние лет сорок, во времена союза, мы держали польшу на позиции сателлита совсем не значит, что нас полюбили, скорее наоборот.

----------


## Nazar

> А вас не смущает, что до этого, в сентябре 39, Красная армия при помощи вермахта "освобождала" восточных поляков от буржуев ?


А вас не смущает что в 19-20 годах, в ходе советски-польской войны, были уничтожены тысячи советских военнопленных?
Что-то не слышу я покаяний польских, ляхи и есть ляхи.

----------


## SVVAULSH

На http://news.rambler.ru/9506732/ в комментариях к новости некто Дмитрий Сидоров очень доходчиво,на мой взгляд,в стихах прокомментировал нынешнюю катынско-качиньскую ситуацию.

А на бытовом уровне отношение поляков к русскоязычным вполне доброжелательное.

----------


## Холостяк

> А вас не смущает, что до этого, в сентябре 39, Красная армия при помощи вермахта "освобождала" восточных поляков от буржуев ? 
> есть мнение что местные этого не особо оценили, как и прибалты.
> Да и никто никого из печей не вынимал, просто сферу влияния расширяли, если бы так беспокоились за печи, то поддержали бы варшавское восстание. Но естественно не стали поддерживать ибо восставшие были ярыми антикоммунистами, и потом было бы труднее прогрессивный строй установить в польше. 
> Дабы удержать от особо умных комментариев отмечу - я не испытываю какой то теплоты к полякам особой. Совершенной равнодушен. Просто я люблю историю, немного ее знаю, и как следствие считаю феерически глупым ожидать, что нас, русских, будут любить в стране с которой мы воевали _ВСЮ_ нашу общую историю. Мы их уничтожали пару раз даже) И то что последние лет сорок, во времена союза, мы держали польшу на позиции сателлита совсем не значит, что нас полюбили, скорее наоборот.


Вот наградной на моего деда, в котором строка об участии в освобождении Западной Украины. Дед мой в Вермахте не служил. Кстати, 22 июня 1941 года встретил "горячо" немцев в городе-герое Брест. Он украинец и служил в Красной Армии, как и освобождал свою землю Украину от польских оккупантов... На польскую землю они не пошли. Тем более родственники жили и живут под городом Львов. Как реально все происходило - дед рассказывал. Настроение, отношение к этому факту истории, в том числе к полякам, в моей семье строилось не на "политинформациях" или агитках польской и националистической пропаганды бендеровцев, а на непостредственном участии родственников. Это конечно офф топ, но уже бесят высказывания подобное вашему, кое основано нациками-панами и прочей швалью, которая вечно делила и топила Украину в крови используя "высокие слова и призывы к незалежности". Особенно польская политика "кресами" - как Вы тут запостили (это меня именно зацепило), о том что "восточные поляки особо не желали освобождения от буржуев"... Это правильно - они не хотели "освобождения"! Так как в большей части малочисленные "восточные поляки", как вы их назвали, а они называют кresami, находившиеся на оккупированной ими земле Западной Украины были как раз теми самыми буржуями. Они то и имели земли и рабов в лице простых украинцев. Частники украинской земли нашлись! И вся власть их и собственность держалась на штыках польской армии и полиции, которой дали под дупу украинцы, пришедшие освобождать свою землю и своих родных в рядах Красной Армии....
Поэтому историю, как вы тут указали, знаете не так хорошо... 
Потом касаемо русских которые, по вашим слова "воевали ВСЮ нашу общую историю"... Да, есть такое русские воевали. Только вы тут высказываетесь не в совсем объективном ракурсе, более того - с польской позиции.... Минин и Пожарский не на Варшаву шли... Как и Красная конница пошла на Варшаву только после того как "войско польское на велосипедах" прошлось огнем и мечом по России с составе войск Иностранной интервенции. Даже в Интернете сть интересные фотодокументы об этом. Прикрепляю их к посту.... Вот к примеру парад польских оккупантов в городе Архангельск в 1919 году... И поляки не с ведрами и щетками были в глубине России..., а с оружием и не мало поубивали нашего народу... Память о погибших от их руки сохранилась. А вы тут русские "уничтожали"... Ну млин! Кто кого уничтожал!? Кстати, с ними якшаются англичане, которые потом нарезали им по блату землицы от Украины и Беларуси (России)... После чего грех было не надрать им задницу! *Как известно из Истории - любая агрессия возвращается туда, откуда она начиналась... За все преступления, подлости - надо отвечать!*

*Спасибо деду за Победу!*




Вот карта 1919 года, где Польшей и не пахнет в славном украинском городе Львов.



А вот что пишет Вики: 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...B8%D0%BD%D1%8B

В это время на Западной Украине, вошедшей в состав Польши, осуществлялась политика полонизации, усиливался национальный гнёт. Ответом на него стал подъём националистического движения, сразу же принявшего насильственные формы.
С приходом к власти в Польше в результате государственного переворота 1926 года Юзефа Пилсудского здесь установился авторитарный режим, известный как «санация». Политическая оппозиция преследовалась правовыми средствами и силовыми методами. По отношению к национальным меньшинствам проводилась политика «культурного подавления», которая осенью 1930, ...................... переросла в массовые репрессии против украинского населения Галиции и Волыни («Пацификация»). Подразделения польской полиции и армии были введены в более чем 800 сёл, было арестовано более 2 тысяч человек, ликвидированы украинские организации, сожжено около 500 домов. Составной частью «пацификации» стали украинские погромы со стороны польских шовинистических группировок. Дело дошло до того, что в 1932 Лига Наций осудила действия польского правительства по отношению к украинскому населению..............................




> ..........И то что последние лет сорок, во времена союза, мы держали польшу на позиции сателлита совсем не значит, что нас полюбили, скорее наоборот.


Никто Польшу не держал. Польша сама выбирала свой путь. Когда отделялась от Российской Империи..., выбирала себе новых хозяев, что с ними спровоцировала 2 мировую... Так же как сейчас "удачно легла" под новых хозяев - амеров... Советские военные ушли, американские пришли... Пусто место не бывает... Они по всей истории удачно продавались. Когда было выгодно с СССР они и были с нами и за счет нас... Сейчас они типа свободные. Ну и что? Жить полякам стало богаче и лучше? Вот тут я просто заржал.... 
По поводу любви... Проститутка любит того, кто платит.... Плата закончилась - любовь прошла. 

Про прибалтов отдельный разговор, да и я к ним никакого отношения не имею....

----------


## Orksss

> А вас не смущает что в 19-20 годах, в ходе советски-польской войны, были уничтожены тысячи советских военнопленных?
> Что-то не слышу я покаяний польских, ляхи и есть ляхи.


Да ни капли не смущает. Ибо войну вообще-то затеял союз, может мы еще за немецких пленных каяться будем, по той же логике ? Советский плен чай тоже не курорт. И вообще давайте каяться все вокруг.

Меня больше всего поражает наша национальная черта: можем воевать спокойно, но вот нам пилять позарез надо чтобы нас все вокруг _любили_. Ну не любят нас допустим в прибалтике и польше. Ну и что ? Да и с чего бы любить должны ? История то у нас взаимной многовековой резни богатая. 

Так и вас никто их любить не заставляет, что вы так переживаете ? Ишь ты советско-польскую вспомнили. Ну не прокатило тогда у союза, как то не захотели польские "рабочие и крестьяне" _освобождаться_, проиграл, ну так потом отыгрались, да и раньше как никак при Ымперии скушали польшу вовсе, что расстраиваться? По очкам мы и так ведем, полякам кроме времен всяких лжедмитриев хвастать особо нечем.




> Поэтому историю, как вы тут указали, знаете не так хорошо...


Хе, я просто ее всю помню, а не как вы отрывками) 
За истории времен тов.Минина и тов.Пожарского мы вполне удачно расплатись еще во времена Трех разделов. В конце концов нам тогда удалось вообще поляков на сто с лишним лет подмять, чтож вы этот удачным момент опускаете ? Я лично чрезвычайно горжусь успехами наших предков, а вам лишь бы выставить что мы добрые, а нас все обижают, просто не успеваем щеки подставлять. По моему такой подход крайне оскорбителен, то же мне новую зеландию нашли.




> Никто Польшу не держал. Польша сама выбирала свой путь. Когда отделялась от Российской Империи..., выбирала себе новых хозяев, что с ними спровоцировала 2 мировую... Так же как сейчас "удачно легла" под новых хозяев - амеров... Советские военные ушли, американские пришли... Пусто место не бывает... Они по всей истории удачно продавались. Когда было выгодно с СССР они и были с нами и за счет нас... Сейчас они типа свободные. Ну и что? Жить полякам стало богаче и лучше? Вот тут я просто заржал....


Я вот тут вас несовсем понял. Вы вот тут говорите что "Польша сама выбрала свой путь когда отделялась от Ымперии" (забудем на мгновение что коммунисты для облегчения дел всякие финляндии с польшами отпустили тогда без вопросов). Так значит вы согласны что затаскивание обратно и нахождение в советской сфере влияния было... _не очень добровольным_ и вопреки их "пути". В чем тогда заключаются ваши переживания ?  
Не, я просто непойму почему так трудно признать что наша с вами бывшая родина была сильным государством, имевшим много стран с дэ-факто полностью марионеточными правительствами. Это что плохо чтоли ??? Скорее повод для гордости. Нет опять стенания "мы их всех так любили, а они нас..." Никто никого не любил, it just bisiness как говориться, либо мы управляем, либо нами, надо просто иметь смелость это признать и все. В чем проблема то ? А маленьким странам по определению надо искать покровителей, просто когда в роли покровителей не выступаем мы, сразу потреоты начинают ныть "страна х продалась пындосам". Маленькие страны всегда кому то, если вам угодна такая формулировка, _продаются_. Иначе в прнципе никак.

----------


## Nazar

> Да ни капли не смущает.


Точно так-же меня не смущает кучка расстрелянных офицеров и кучка сгинувших в прошлом году русофобов.




> Ибо войну вообще-то затеял союз


Историю учите, что-то не припомню я пересечения советскими войсками Польской границы. 
Правильней будет сказать что Польша в нее влезла, ибо уж больно не хотела расставаться с частью Украины и надеялась на всестороннюю европейскую поддержку, которую и получала.




> ,
> Меня больше всего поражает наша национальная черта: можем воевать спокойно, но вот нам пилять позарез надо чтобы нас все вокруг _любили_.


Я не прошу любить, я прошу всякую шваль сюда не лезть, а сидеть и молча наслаждаться половым органом своего нового хозяина.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мужики, может, закончим? Тема явно скатывается в какую-то дурную сторону.

----------


## Nazar

> Мужики, может, закончим? Тема явно скатывается в какую-то дурную сторону.


Поддерживаю.

----------


## Grzegorz 5710

> Вот наградной на моего деда, ...............


.


Очень интересные фотографии но они вырванное из контекста и не следуют в историческую действительность. 

В году 1919 в Архангельске не было рэгуральных отделений польской армии, которая боролась с новым Русским  Государством - это вздор.
Зато был там Британский Экспедиционный корпус у которым сформировали Славянско-британский Легион.

В мае и июне 1918 г . окончательно разбиты три польских корпуса восточное, сформированное из солдат-поляков из русской армии. В июне гэн. Иосиф Халлер, были командир 2. Польского корпуса на Украине, заключил с представителями государств союзных договор о создании польских отделений в Мурманьску и Архангельске. Оттуда польские солдаты имели быть перевозить для организованной во Франции Армии Польской. Нескольких тысяч солдат и офицеров из разбитых корпусов, главным образом из пространств Украины, пробовало значит добраться к северу России. Однако же большевики, в соответствии с обязательством принятым перед немецким послом графа Мирбаха, расстреливали на месте без суда всех схваченных польских солдат. В результате к северу добрались исключительно несколько сот Поляки.

Славянско-британский легион – военная личность составная из бывших большевиков, белых Русских, Сербов, Чехов и Поляков действующая у бока союзников в районе Архангельская во времени домашней войны в России

Эти фотографии представляют как он мне выдаёт выведение отделений составных из Поляков из России , которая позднее нашлась во Франции как Армия гэн. Халлера а не армий борющихся против Советской России. 

От 6 марта 1918 г . в Архангельске и Мурманьску начали приземляться британски-французско-итальянско-американские интервенционные армии, которые начали военные действия против большевиков. В апреле этого года командование Британского Интервенционного Корпуса в Северной России гэн. Эдмунд Иронсидэ'а выдало приказ о создании Славянско-британского Легиона.

Формирование закончилось 14 июня. Его количество достигло нескольких тысяч людей. В его склад вошли б. Большевики, дезертиры, заключённые, белые военные, Сербы, Чеся и Поляки и британские офицеры, которые доказывали целым Легионом и частью пододдялув. Все солдаты подписали временные контракты на службу в личности. Остались они обмундированные в британские формы и вооружённые в британское оружие. Исключительно на отоках шапок носили русского орла. Британцы платили им жалование выносящее 100 рублей в месяц. Военная дисциплина и дух находились однако на низком уровне. В склад Легиона входил тоже 1 авиационное отделение (ок. 35 русских и британских пультов), реорганизованный в Славянско-британский Авиационный Корпус (сформированный под конец июня), под командованием плк .. Александра А. Казакова. Базировал он на станции Обозерская в районе Архангельская. Крошка на оснащении самолёты ДХ.9. После смерти плк .. А. А. Казакова в авиационной катастрофе 21 июля 1919 г ., командиром остался британский офицер уроженец Полуденной Африки п Кэннэтх Рэид ван дэр Спуы. Авиационный корпус был одним из немногочисленных полноценных военных отделений.

7 июля 1919 г . в 3 компании 1 батальона, действующего над Западной Двиной, дошло в бунт ок. 200 солдат, которые убили нескольких британских и белых офицеров, а затем збегли в направлении большевистских позиций. Остались однако достигнени и окружённые русскими солдатами 3 Северного Полка. Часть из них отдалась в рабство, но некоторым удалось збец. Первые расстреляны без суда. В результате целый батальон разоружили и направили в будоwлано-порядковые работы.

Легион расформирован в сентябре 1919 г ., когда алианцке интервенционные армии эвакуировались из полночи России.

И на конец - не давай ищем врагов потому что наша история трудная - учимтесь давай живёт с собой для добра нас самих и наших будущих поколений .

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги, давайте прекратим не нужные в данной теме споры, кто кому больше неприятностей причинил, кто кому что должен и так далее... Последнее дело проецировать политику на наши взаимоотношения.
Кароче,  нарушитель п.6 наших Правил в данной теме будет забанен бессрочно.

----------


## Холостяк

*По темке я просто офигиваю!!!!*
*Что такое «клиническая русофобия».*

Польша. В головах ряда сторонников лидера партии "ПиС" Качиньского созрела масса прелюбопытных идей о нечеловеческой монструозности русских. Байки о Катыни, так любимые президентом РФ, уже давно нервно курят в сторонке, по сравнению со всё новыми творческими мыслями. Когда версия с искусственным туманом развеялась, когда даже польская прокуратура не поверила в распылённый перед самолётом вакуум, чтобы сбить показания высотомера, оказалось, что при плановом обслуживании президентского борта в России подложили вакуумную бомбу!

*В Ту-154 взорвалась вакуумная бомба*

_Лешек Шимовский для «Newsweek»_
_Беседу вела Йоанна Таньская_





- Взрывное устройство на борту президентской машины могло быть установлено, например, во время ремонта самолёта в Самаре, - уверяет Лешек Шимовский, автор книги «Теракт в Смоленске», бывший журналист, работавший, в частности, в журнале «Впрост» и на телеканале TVP.


Newsweek: 
- Прокуратура исключила теракт. Вы утверждаете, что самолёт совершил аварийную посадку в лесу, а через минуту взорвалась бомба. Как вы это открыли?

Лешек Шимовский:
- На след бомбы меня навели вычисления физика, профессора Мирослава Даковского, мировой известности специалиста по законам импульса. Профессор научным образом, глядя на снимки с места катастрофы, произвёл расчеты, доказывающие, что в Смоленске машина была разорвана, а не разбилась. Падающий самолёт должен оставить в земле кратер, а в Смоленске кратера не было. Также и металлические края выгнуты наружу, что указывает на действие центробежной силы, а после удара о землю они должны быть загнуты внутрь. Если мы сравним смоленскую катастрофу с той, что произошла в Кабацком Лесу, мы заметим интригующие различия. Фрагменты Ила, который разбился о твёрдую землю, находили в радиусе около 400 метров. В то время как обломки Туполева, который упал в мягкое болото, находили в радиусе километра. Это серьёзные предпосылки для версии о теракте.

Newsweek: 
- А каким чудом несколько человек выжили после взрыва? Вы описываете мужчину, который выполз из-под самолёта, и женщин, умолявших не добивать их.

Лешек Шимовский:
- Я основываюсь только на высказываниях специалистов, которые говорили мне, что любая бомба, в особенности вакуумная, имеет различное поле поражения, и поэтому может по-разному действовать на разных людей. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sppv6...layer_embedded


Newsweek: 
- А откуда взялась бомба в самолёте?

Лешек Шимовский:
- Она могла быть установлена там значительно раньше, например, во время ремонта самолёта в Самаре.

Newsweek:
- Почему, однако, президента не убили раньше, а лишь в конце его президентского срока, когда всё указывало на то, что он проиграет следующие выборы?

Лешек Шимовский:
- Не было уверенности, что Лех Качиньский обязательно проиграет. Я думаю, что русские принимали во внимание, что Качиньский будет избран снова. А в начале апреля подвернулся случай, чтобы убрать его. В апреле 2010 года решался вопрос, в частности, погашения долгов Газпрома, нового газового договора с Россией, которого президент был противником.

Newsweek:
- И не стыдно вам морочить людям голову?

Лешек Шимовский:
- Это не я морочу людям голову, а политики и прокуроры.


*Newsweek.pl*


*W Tu-154 wybuchła bomba pr&#243;żniowa.*

*Leszek Szymowski dla "Newsweeka"*
*rozmawiała Joanna Tańska*

----------


## AC

> *В Ту-154 взорвалась вакуумная бомба*


Ну везде есть сумасшедшие люди, да... Бог с ними...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Есть же адекватные люди! Вполне четко и серьезно, без "примеси" национальных особенностей, все озвучили. Жаль, что в Польше громче слышно всякие идиотские визги про русские вакумные бомбы и т.п. 

*Экипаж самолёта Качиньского не собирался садиться*
http://news.mail.ru/incident/6459598/?frommail=1

Первым результатом представление доклада польской государственной комиссии по расследованию причин авиакатастрофы в небе под Смоленском на пресс-конференции стала отставка министра обороны Польши Богдана Клиха.
О том, каковы основные выводы доклада, рассказывает корреспондент радио «Вести ФМ» Людмила Львова.
Пресс-конференция продолжалась более трёх часов. Председатель государственной комиссии по расследованию причин авиакатастрофы в небе под Смоленском Ежи Миллер и четверо его коллег, членов комиссии представили основные положения своего доклада, в котором 328 страниц.
Над ним работали 14 месяцев 34 специалиста, из них 12 — военные. Цель доклада, как неоднократно подчёркивалось, — установить причины и обстоятельства катастрофы, разработать указания, чтобы таких трагедий больше не было.
Комиссия действительно разработала 45 указаний. Их адресаты — канцелярия президента, премьера, сейма, сената, министерства иностранных дел, обороны, начальник генштаба. Всего — 16 адресатов. Больше всего указаний — руководству военно-воздушных сил Польши.
Но если вернуться к трагическому полёту, то _вывод комиссии таков — экипаж не собирался садиться, он хотел лишь выполнить пробу «подхода на посадку». И вполне понятен тогда вопрос корреспондента «Вестей ФМ» — «Кто в подобных рейсах принимает решение “продолжить полёт или уйти на запасной аэродром?”. Ответ главы комиссии, министра Ежи Миллера, был однозначным:_
_“Командир экипажа спросил у шефа протокола МИДа: „Куда направить самолёт?“ Известно, что целью полёта было участие президента Леха Качиньского в памятных мероприятиях в Катыни и информация о том, что в Смоленске нельзя сесть, вызвала бы изменение программы. Решение о месте посадки президентского самолёта принимает не командир экипажа, а тот, в чьих интересах осуществляется полёт, — „главный пассажир“. В данном случае „главным пассажиром“ был президент республики Лех Качиньский. За несколько минут до катастрофы бортовой самописец зарегистрировал произнесённую в кабине пилотов фразу главы диппротокола МИД Мариуша Казаны: „Пока нет решения, что делать дальше“._
На пресс-конференции было много сказано об ошибках пилотов, но нарушения правил проведения подобных рейсов начались с самой организации визита. Заявку на такого рода полёт подают за 14 дней. В случае с полётом в Смоленск 7 апреля — тогда летел премьер Дональд Туск с делегацией — правило было соблюдено. Заявка на полёт 10 апреля с президентом Лехом Качиньским была подана позднее, что не позволило экипажу собрать необходимые данные.
Командир экипажа самолёта VIP несёт на себе особую ответственность, подчёркивали выступавшие на пресс-конференции специалисты, но на проверку оказалось, что обучение лётного состава 36-го спецполка проходило в спешке, не было тренировочных полётов, а если они и проходили, то с нарушением требований, отсюда игнорирование экипажем показаний приборов, которое обнаружилось при катастрофическом полёте.
Проверки 36-го спецполка проходили, но они не выявили никаких нарушений.
И конкретные факты — штурман экипажа не отдыхал перед президентским полётом положенных 8 часов, практически не знал русского языка, хотя именно он был обязан поддерживать связь с диспетчерами аэропорта Смоленск-Северный. Язык в нужных пределах знал лишь командир, ему пришлось вести переговоры, а ещё и контролировать работу приборов, коллег, потому он не услышал все команды диспетчеров.
Ещё один неутешительный вывод комиссии — экипаж не обучался для совместной работы.
Можно ещё много перечислять названные ошибки (в организации полёта, проведении самого полёта), перечислять, сколько правил было нарушено из незнания, плохой подготовки экипажа. Ясно одно — выводы госкомиссии уже стали причиной отставки министра обороны Богдана Клиха, предметом политических дискуссий. Ими уже воспользовался лидер оппозиции Ярослав Качиньский, обвинив в трагедии премьер-министра Дональда Туска.
Тему катастрофы политические противники правящей партии, наверняка, будут использовать в ходе избирательной компании на осенних парламентских выборах.

----------


## juky-puky

> Есть же адекватные люди! Вполне четко и серьезно, без "примеси" национальных особенностей, все озвучили. Жаль, что в Польше громче слышно всякие идиотские визги про русские вакумные бомбы и т.п. 
> 
> *Экипаж самолёта Качиньского не собирался садиться*
> http://news.mail.ru/incident/6459598/?frommail=1
> ................................ 
> Но если вернуться к трагическому полёту, то [I]вывод комиссии таков — экипаж не собирался садиться, он хотел лишь выполнить пробу «подхода на посадку».


- Надо сказать, что вот это - полнейшее враньё, естественно, что экипаж собирался садиться, - это отлично видно, если сопоставить действия КВС, который дал РУДы на высоте менее 15-ти метров над рельефом (рис.46):
http://www.kp.ru/f/13/attached_file/68/73/787368.pdf

----------


## Холостяк

Российские комменты на польскую пресс-конференцию:

*Польские и российские эксперты сошлись в главном и разошлись в деталях*
http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...eli-tu154.html

.... Морозов не стал вдаваться в мелкие технические ошибки и неточности польского отчета, остановившись лишь на принципиальных позициях, по которым разошлись в оценкам польская и российская стороны. По мнению Морозова, почти все они связаны с различным толкованием статуса рейса самолета Леха Качиньского, и нежеланием Польши согласиться с применением к данному рейсу правил полетов, изложенных в АИП РФ (Сборник аэронавигационной информации).
Польская сторона предпочла считать этот борт военным. Видимо потому, что в этом статусе авиадиспетчеры должны были бы жестко руководить действиями экипажа. Но, как пояснил глава технической комиссии МАК, полет президента Польши был «международным полетом, разовым, по перевозке пассажиров на территорию иностранного государства». К нему применимы все правила международных полетов, которые действуют на территории Российской Федерации, изложенные в АИП РФ. А потому, как ранее говорилось в отчете МАК, в соответствии с этими правилами, закрытие аэродрома по метеоусловиям не предусмотрено. Диспетчеры не могут руководить действиями экипажа, а только информируют его о складывающейся ситуации. И всю ответственность по принятию любых решений в этом случае берет на себя исключительно экипаж.............

----------


## Redav

> *Польские и российские эксперты сошлись в главном и разошлись в деталях*


Так в чём они сошлись, в том что произошла катастрофа?  :Cool: 
Поляки для себя придумали очередную бабайку, что их президента убила Россия и будут продолжать это доказывать до скончания света.

----------


## timsz

> вот это - полнейшее враньё, естественно, что экипаж собирался садиться


Не факт. Похоже, что экипаж просто снижался без понимания, что делать дальше. Все были в прострации. Но, что они собирались уходить - это точно вранье. Кроме слов 2П: "Уходим", не подтвержденных никакими действиями (точнее - подтвержденные попыткой дернуть штурвал), ничего не было.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не факт. Похоже, что экипаж просто снижался без понимания, что делать дальше.


- Ну, да, все вдруг разом отупели и одурели! Включая главкома польских ВВС, стоящего в той же кабине...  :Rolleyes: 



> Все были в прострации.


- Откуда у Вас такие странные идеи? В такие моменты в прострацию не впадают. В такие моменты - пульс до 180-200 ударов, давление "выше крыши" и адреналин в кровь впрыскивается как из брандсбойта...



> Но, что они собирались уходить - это точно вранье. Кроме слов 2П: "Уходим", не подтвержденных никакими действиями (точнее - подтвержденные попыткой дернуть штурвал), ничего не было.


- Естественно, что они собирались садиться. Для того и прилетели...

----------


## Холостяк

*Там в Польше не унимаются!*

Цитата:
"The TU-154 plane with President Lech Kaczynski was shot down," claim independent experts. The authors of the report entitled "The Smolensk crime. The anatomy of the assassination" answer the questions which Jerzy Miller's government committee did not even dare to ask. Their work shows numerous mistakes and a lot of negligence in the official investigation. It shows that investigating this issue by the Polish and Russian cabinets was a huge farce.
The authors of the report claim: "The reason for this aircrash was an explosion above the plane of a warhead of a conventional racket with a thermobaric charge (page 730). The results of this international investigation have been published by the Antyk Publishing House owned by Marcin Dybowski. The report shows evidence based on, among others, a reconstruction of the course of the aircrash, statements of witnesses, analyses of the wreckage of the plane as well on examination of the victims' bodies. Experts have done a huge amount of work. They used information from the sources from Poland, Russia, the USA and other countries.

http://freepl.info/904-tu-154-plane-was-shot-down

Экспертиза: Ту-154М был сбит ракетой с термобарической боевой головкой 
По сообщениям польских СМИ со ссылкой на рапорт, написанный по итогам независимого международного расследования, проведенного авторитетными западными экспертами, самолет Ту-154М президента Польши Леха Качиньского был сбит в государственном теракте России конвенциональной ракетой с термобарической боевой головкой. 
Рапорт вышел отдельной книгой (фото) под названием «Смоленское преступление. Анатомия теракта» (Zbrodnia Smoleńska. Anatomia zamachu; «The Smolensk crime. The anatomy of the assassination»). 
Результаты этого международного расследования были опубликованы издательством Antyk, владельцем которого является Мацин Дыбовский. 
В рапорте представлены улики, основанные на реконструкции траектории полета, показаниях свидетелей, авиадиспетчеров, анализе обломков, а также исследовании тел жертв. Эксперты провели огромную работу. Они использовали источники информации из Польши, России, США и других стран. 
Как пишет Gazeta Polska, эксперты не указали свои имена, опасаясь за свою жизнь. Авторы также представили обстоятельства, предшествовавшие теракту России. 
Проживающий в Лондоне известный английский историк Виктор Суворов, бывший офицер ГРУ, и профессор Юджин Потит (Eugene (Gene) Poteat), глава товарищества бывших офицеров внешней разведки США, написали для рапорта вступительную статью. Рапорт резюмирует (стр. 730) выводы международных экспертов: 
«Причиной катастрофы был взрыв термобарической боеголовки русской конвенциональной ракеты земля–воздух непосредственно над польским правительственным самолетом».

----------


## CINN

А чего ж марку ракеты и боеприпаса не привели?
Ну, раз "эксперты"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Батюшки-светы! А что это за такое: "термобарическая боеголовка русской конвенциональной ракеты земля–воздух"?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> самолет Ту-154М президента Польши Леха Качиньского был сбит в государственном теракте России конвенциональной ракетой с термобарической боевой головкой.


Горжусь моей страной! Ни у кого больше нет таких конвенциональных ракет с термобарической боеголовкой!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> ...Рапорт резюмирует (стр. 730) выводы международных экспертов: 
> «Причиной катастрофы был взрыв термобарической боеголовки русской конвенциональной ракеты земля–воздух непосредственно над польским правительственным самолетом»...


Это ровно из той же серии, что лодку "Курск" потопили американцы своей "термобарической" торпедой... У нас подобные "рапорты" тоже появляются время от времени. Ну и что? Ни наше государство, ни польское не могут запретить публикации такого рода "рапортов" такого рода "экспертов" в СМИ или в книгах. И бог с ними... Польское государство уже все сказало в своем официальном отчете, который меня, например, весьма удивил в свое время степенью "разгромности" по отношению к действиям своих собственных летчиков и ВВС.

----------


## Nazar

> Это ровно из той же серии, что лодку "Курск" потопили американцы своей "термобарической" торпедой... У нас подобные "рапорты" тоже появляются время от времени. Ну и что? Ни наше государство, ни польское не могут запретить публикации такого рода "рапортов" такого рода "экспертов" в СМИ или в книгах. И бог с ними... Польское государство уже все сказало в своем официальном отчете, который меня, например, весьма удивил в свое время степенью "разгромности" по отношению к действиям своих собственных летчиков и ВВС.


В том-то и дело, слушать тупоголовых журналистов и горе-экспертов ( что наших, что польских, что американских ), последнее дело и таких примеров массы, Курск, президентские самолеты, "расследование" катастроф над Атлантикой ( по МА СФ ) и чудо выводы "экспертов" и многое другое.

----------


## AC

> В том-то и дело, слушать тупоголовых журналистов и горе-экспертов (что наших, что польских, что американских), последнее дело и таких примеров массы, Курск, президентские самолеты, "расследование" катастроф над Атлантикой (по МА СФ ) и чудо выводы "экспертов" и многое другое.


Во-во... А мне приходилось читать их "рапорты", что башни в Нью-Йорке ("09-11") "торпедировали" русские... Ну мало ли кто у кого с ума сошёл и куда дошёл в своих версиях конспирологических? Ну и что теперь, плакать всем от этого???  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну зачем же плакать? Вопрос-то  я задал потому, что я никогда не слыхивал таких терминов. Оказывается, не я один. Аналогично, думаю, и в Польше. И тогда неизбежно возникает тот вопрос, который я задал. Жаль, конечно, что не могу спросить самих "экспертов", уж больно терминология витиевата. Может, они пояснили бы...

----------


## juky-puky

> Батюшки-светы! А что это за такое: "термобарическая боеголовка русской конвенциональной ракеты земля–воздух"?


- Термобарическая боеголовка - это боеприпас объёмного взрыва. В ракетах "земля-воздух" и "воздух-воздух" *не* используется...

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Термобарическая боеголовка - это боеприпас объёмного взрыва.


Я тоже так было подумал. Но "конвенциональная"? Это мне не перевести.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я тоже так было подумал. Но "конвенциональная"? Это мне не перевести.


- Разрешённая международными соглашениями, например:
http://www.un.org/russian/documen/co...conweapons.pdf

----------


## FLOGGER

Так о какой, в конце концов, они ракете речь ведут, эти эксперты? Что за словоблудие?

----------


## juky-puky

> Так о какой, в конце концов, они ракете речь ведут, эти эксперты? Что за словоблудие?


- Да фуфлогония это всё, глупые выдумки и чушь. Никакой "ракеты" там и в помине не было близко...
Да и про ракеты с такой БЧ я что-то вообще не слышал, бомбы - их есть сколько угодно и каких угодно калибров, вплоть до "мамы всех бомб" и "папы всех бомб"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Вован22

Да находятся всегда предприимчивые писаки. которые банально на трагедии зарабатывают деньги. И причем неплохие деньги.
Вспомните вышедшую  на Западе книгу Мишеля Брюнна. Сахалинский инцидент. Истинная миссия рейса KAL 007.
Писака тоже срубил неплохие деньги за сей опус.

Срубить бабло-вот истинная причина выхода подобных книг.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И причем неплохие деньги...
> ...Писака тоже срубил неплохие деньги за сей опус.
> Срубить бабло-вот истинная причина выхода подобных книг.


Воможно, но, во-первых, мы этого не знаем и утверждать это столь категорично не можем.



> Вспомните вышедшую  на Западе книгу Мишеля Брюнна. Сахалинский инцидент. Истинная миссия рейса KAL 007.


Я читал эту книгу. Мне показалось, что текст довольно сложный для восприятия и оценки. Читать её нужно обложившись географическими атласами и постоянно стыкуя время событий, которые Брюн описывает. Я бы не стал ставить знак равенства между ними, хотя, возможно, я и не прав. 
  Если "эксперты", как я понял, безоговорочно указывают, что самолет Качиньского был сбит русскими, то Брюн только пытается доказать, что Б-747 не случайно оказался там, где оказался. Насчет "воздушных боев", которые там, якобы, имели место-это, на мой взгляд, фантазии. Хотя, черт его знает... Уж больно долго хранят эту тайну участники инцидента, а ведь 30 лет прошло.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я читал эту книгу. Мне показалось, что текст довольно сложный для восприятия и оценки.


- Она не сложная, она ложная. Лживая.



> Если "эксперты", как я понял, безоговорочно указывают, что самолет Качиньского был сбит русскими


- Это бредятина, есть официальная польская экспертиза, там нет ничего подобного.



> ... то Брюн только пытается доказать, что Б-747 не случайно оказался там, где оказался. Насчет "воздушных боев", которые там, якобы, имели место-это, на мой взгляд, фантазии. Хотя, черт его знает...


- Осипович "дрался" с Боингом-747. Других боёв там не было.



> Уж больно долго хранят эту тайну участники инцидента, а ведь 30 лет прошло.


- Естественно, что российская сторона хранит тайну советской стороны о том, где же похоронили тех пассажиров с Боинга?.. Это из серии "хранить вечно"...

Модераториал: Провокация флейма и оффтопик. Три дня ридонли. - Д.Срибный

----------


## Nazar

> - Естественно, что российская сторона хранит тайну советской стороны о том, где же похоронили тех пассажиров с Боинга?.. Это из серии "хранить вечно"...


Начинается блин, как не надоело то еще?

----------


## Холостяк

Еще одна российская ракета попала в польский пассажирский самолет, но умелые польские летчики проявили смекалку - они сели не выпуская шасси:

----------


## AC

> Еще одна российская ракета попала в польский пассажирский самолет, но умелые польские летчики проявили смекалку - они сели не выпуская шасси:


Это он вчера в Варшаве так по полосе "глиссировал":
http://www.airliners.net/photo/LOT--...-ER/2006892/L/
http://www.airliners.net/photo/LOT--...-ER/2006912/L/
Пилоты молодцы!

----------


## Холостяк

*Полет Ту-154 президента Польши не должен был состояться
*Самолет президента Польши, разбившийся под Смоленском 10 апреля 2010 года, вообще не имел права на вылет, так как аэропорт «Смоленск-Северный» не входил в польский реестр действующих аэродромов, говорится в 70-страничном докладе Верховной контрольной палаты (ВКП) Польши, представленной в пятницу в сейм. Авторы доклада после катастрофы, в которой погиб президент Лех Качиньский и еще 95 человек, проанализировали действия различных ведомств — от министерства обороны до Бюро охраны правительства — при организации полетов высших лиц государства в 2005-2010 годах.
По их мнению, если бы все процедуры были соблюдены, президента в роковой день доставили бы в Смоленск из ближайшего крупного аэропорта вертолетом после необходимой проверки состояния «Смоленска-Северного».
Главный вывод экспертов заключается в том, что госорганы, ответственные за полеты руководства страны, не координировали свои действия — во взаимодействии ведомств царила неразбериха. Все проверенные органы по итогам анализа получили неудовлетворительную оценку ВКП.
МИД Польши, например, не контролировал получение дипломатических разрешений на перелеты над территорией зарубежных государств польских правительственных самолетов; не следил за организацией предшествующих таким полетам координационных встреч и проверок, говорится в докладе.
Руководители Минобороны и ВВС не следили за дисциплиной, подготовкой летчиков и состоянием техники в ныне распущенном 36-м полке, который отвечал за перевозку высших лиц Польши. Как выяснила проверка, программа подготовки пилотов полка была составлена еще в начале 1970-хгодов и устарела, а новая программа подготовки пилотов для самолетов Ту-154 и Як-40 была принята лишь в 2011 году, когда их собрались уже списывать.
Руководители Бюро охраны правительства (БОП) не анализировали угрозы для руководства страны во время заграничных поездок, не составляли планы обеспечения их безопасности, отсутствовала система контроля подготовки визитов, считают эксперты контрольной палаты.
Авторы доклада полагают, что неразбериха, которая царила в БОП при организации полетов высших лиц государств связана с отсутствием должного контроля со стороны руководства министерства внутренних дел.

Полностью: http://news.mail.ru/politics/8305433/?frommail=1

----------


## Бортач

Как командир и правак не заметили, что самолёт оказался ниже глиссады на десятки метров?!

----------


## Let_nab

*Польша раскрыла новые детали крушения самолета Качиньского* 
https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/world...rtan-dhp-feeds


Эксперты польской комиссии по повторному расследованию авиакатастрофы под Смоленском в 2010 году, в которой погибли 96 человек, включая президента страны Леха Качиньского, раскрыли новые детали происшествия. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.
Утверждается, что причиной крушения Ту-154 стал взрыв тротила. Его якобы заложили в самолет во время ремонта в России.



О такой причине в Варшаве говорят с 2016 года. Чтобы найти следы взрывчатых веществ, комиссия проводила эксгумации тел погибших, в том числе президента Качиньского. При этом несколько польских экспертов заявляли, что вскрытия не подтверждают версию о взрыве. Это уже вторая комиссия по поиску причин катастрофы, созданная в Польше.
До этого, в 2011 году межгосударственный авиационный комитет писал, что причиной крушения было решение экипажа не уходить на запасной аэродром. К таким же выводам пришла первая комиссия Польши: катастрофа якобы произошла из-за снижения ниже дозволенного минимума самолета, пошедшего на посадку, несмотря на густой туман.
Ту-154М ВВС Польши, на борту которого находились высокопоставленные польские политики, в том числе Лех Качиньский с супругой, разбился в апреле 2010 года под Смоленском. В результате все пассажиры и члены экипажа погибли. Польская сторона провела собственное расследование и возложила часть вины на российских диспетчеров. Россия отрицает выводы комиссии о взрыве. Расследование продолжается как в Варшаве, так и в Москве.

----------


## Let_nab

*В Польше опять ПМС!*

*Смоленская катастрофа: польская прокуратура подала запрос на арест трех авиадиспетчеров (Wirtualna Polska, Польша)*

- https://wiadomosci.wp.pl/prokuratura...8784650684033a

Каролина Колодзейчик (Karolina Kołodziejczyk)
«Следственная группа № 1 Национальной прокуратуры обратилась в окружной суд района Варшава-Мокотув с  запросом на временный арест трех диспетчеров, работавших в 2010 году на аэродроме „Смоленск — Северный", — сообщила Польскому агентству печати пресс-секретарь прокуратуры Эва Бялик (Ewa Bialik).»

Далее может быть выдан международный ордер на арест. Если суд удовлетворит запрос, следователи смогут предпринять шаги, направленные на задержание диспетчеров.

Их обвиняют в умышленном доведении до катастрофы в воздушном пространстве, приведшей к гибели большого числа людей. Обвинения было решено скорректировать: ранее действия диспетчеров квалифицировались как непредумышленное создание непосредственной опасности в воздухе, приведшей к крушению самолета.

По мнению следователей, подозреваемые, давая разрешение на снижение и пробную попытку зайти на посадку, осознавали, что это может закончиться катастрофой.

Правительственный самолет Ту-154 разбился 10 апреля 2010 года во время захода на посадку под Смоленском. Погибли 96 человек, среди которых были президент Лех Качиньский (Lech Kaczyński) с супругой, заместители спикеров Сейма и Сената, а также последний польский президент в изгнании Рышард Качоровский (Ryszard Kaczorowski).

*Комментарии читателей:*

dykta:
_И это спустя десять лет? Просто смешно!_

Szok:
_Я заглянул в календарь. Нет, сейчас не апрель._

ratunku!!!:
_Они ведь несколько раз советовали не заходить на посадку и предлагали запасные аэродромы, но это не дошло до тех, кто принимал решения. Обвинять диспетчеров — идиотизм._

Rzepin:
_С тем же успехом можно потребовать арестовать туман и вызвать на допрос березу. Конечный результат будет такой же._

nic:
_Дальше, видимо, последует запрос на арест императрицы Екатерины II за разделы Польши. К слову сказать, если запрос на арест появился спустя 10 лет после событий, то прежде чем появится обвинительный акт, фигуранты теоретически (их никто не выдаст), успеют отсидеть пожизненный срок, так что обвинять их придется, видимо, Государственном архиву._

miszcz riposty:
_Они не могут избавиться от Путина другим путем, а поэтому решили сделать так, чтобы он лопнул от смеха._

Romek:
_Российская прокуратура, по всей видимости, захочет ареста людей, которые занимались в Польше организацией этого полета. Прекрасно, ведь когда между ними начнется свара, какая-нибудь правда увидит свет._

Antoni:
_Ну, так что, все же не взрыв, извините, несколько взрывов, а вина диспетчеров? Давайте притормозим и выберем одну версию, чтобы не выставлять себя дураками._

Xxx:
_Если они подают запрос на арест диспетчеров, то тем самым признают, что никакого покушения не было. Вопрос, чем тогда уже десять лет занимается Смоленская комиссия? Компрометация Польши продолжается._

Bezstronny:
_Глупость на глупости сидит и глупостью погоняет, а ненависть — ненавистью. Россия, что заранее известно, никогда не отдаст своих людей. Напряженность в отношениях между Москвой и Варшавой только возрастет. Задумайтесь, что вы делаете._

Polacy:
_Поляки уже устали от темы «Туполева», она им надоела. Пусть русские пустят его наконец на металлолом. Мы уже не хотим слышать о нем в СМИ._

ŻÓŁĆ:
_Значит, мы идем на войну не только с Белоруссией, а сразу же одним махом и с русскими?_

moka:
_Вот уже десять лет национальную трагедию превращают в фарс. Все это только потому, что власти не хотят признать правду: причиной катастрофы было игнорирование основополагающих правил безопасности при организации полета, в его ходе и при принятии решения о посадке._

- https://ria.ru/20200918/polsha-1577419795.html

----------

